# bzw. (beziehungsweise)



## alc112

Hallo!!
Wie geht es euch?
I will wißen, was bzw bedeutet. Ich habe Jorge gefragt aber er war nicht sicher, ob er es gut benutzet. So, kann jemand mir sagen, wie man dieses "Wort" benitzet?
Ich hoffe, dass ich gut geschrieben hat. (i'm sure there ar eosme things wrong)

Danke schön


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> Wie geht es euch?
> I will wissen, was bzw bedeutet. Ich habe Jorge gefragt, aber er war nicht sicher, ob er es gut benutzet richtig benutzt. So, kann mir jemand sagen, wie man dieses "Wort"  benitzet benutzt?
> Ich hoffe, dass ich es gut geschrieben hat. (i'm sure there ar eosme (hm... ) things wrong)
> 
> Danke schön



Es ist beziehungsweise und in vielen Sprachen fehlt es einfach. Neulich wurde darüber in diesem Forum diskutiert. Ich versuche es zu finden. Analogisch benutzt man "eventuell". Aber wahrscheinlich geht es nicht in allen Fällen. Im Englischen entspricht diesem "bzw." manchmal respectively.


Jana


----------



## Jana337

Beispiele:

Meine Brüder wohnen in London, beziehungsweise in Paris. (respectively)
Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften, beziehungsweise Marketing. (Präzisierung)
Wir treffen uns morgen, beziehungsweise übermorgen. (eventuell)

Jana


----------



## elroy

There is also a very literal usage of "beziehungsweise." Let me see if I can explain (the uses of this word are all notoriously difficult to explain!)

You can see the word "Beziehung" (_relationship_) in "beziehungsweise." Accordingly, the word can be used when there is a (usually causal) relationship between two phenomena.

For example:

_In an article discussing traveling restrictions for Israeli citizens, I mention that Israeli citizens are not permitted to travel to most Arab countries (among others, Syria).  I give the following example:_ 

*Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf.*

I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport, *that is*, who may not travel to Syria.

Soy un palestino que viene del norte de Israel, que tiene un pasaporte israelí, *o sea*, a quien no se le permite viajar a Syria.

Is that clear??


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> For example:
> 
> _In an article discussing traveling restrictions for Israeli citizens, I mention that Israeli citizens are not permitted to travel to most Arab countries (among others, Syria). I give the following example:_
> 
> *Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf.*
> 
> I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport, *that is*, who may not travel to Syria.


 
Mein Senf dazu: Nein, es geht nicht - der deutsche Satz klingt nicht deutsch.  
Wenn ich das Wort richtig verstehe, kann man beziehungsweise in diesem Sinne nicht benutzen. Dem englischen Satz würde im Deutschen folgendes entsprechen:
_Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommmender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat und demzufolge/dementsprechend/demnach/mithin/infolgedessen/folglich/somit nach Syrien nicht reisen darf._
Oder ein ganz normales "also"
Weder "eventuell" noch "respectively" passen in den deutschen Satz.

Jana


----------



## Tanuki

Vielleicht kann man es am besten so erklären: *"Beziehungsweise" markiert einfach nur einen Satzbaustein, der anstelle eines (gleichwertigen) Bausteins weiter vorne im Satz stehen kann.*
Will heissen, man kann die Wortfolge, die nach dem "beziehungsweise" kommt, nehmen und weiter vorne anstatt eines anderen Wortes (oder Wörtern) einsetzen.

Um die Beispiele aufzugreifen:

#1: "Meine Brüder wohnen in London, beziehungsweise Paris."
... ist eigentlich eine "verkürzte" Fassung von:
"Meine Brüder wohnen in London. Meine Brüder wohnen in Paris."

#2: "Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften, beziehungsweise Marketing."
wird:
"Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften. Er studiert Marketing."

#3: "Wir treffen uns morgen, beziehungsweise übermorgen."
wir
"Wir treffen uns morgen. Wir treffen uns übermorgen."

Zugegeben, das würde so niemand sagen... aber der *Bedeutungsgehalt* der kombinierten/gespaltenen Versionen ist exakt gleich. Außerdem sind die beiden Alternativen, die "beziehungsweise" aufzeigt, *gleichwertig*. Das heisst, es besteht _keine_ Hierarchie zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Wort.
Zwar ist Beispiel #2 inhaltlich eine Präzisierung, aber das liegt _nicht_ etwa an dem "beziehungsweise", sondern resultiert einfach nur aus der Tatsache, daß Marketing eben eine spezielle Form von Wirtschaftswissenschaften ist. Jemand, der noch nie von Marketing gehört hat, würde den Satz so verstehen, daß der Student _beides_ studiert, _sowohl_ Wirtschaftswissenschaften _als auch_ Marketing.
Dasselbe gilt für #3. Zwar rät einem der gesunde Menschenverstand, daß sich die beiden Sprecher wohl nur einmal treffen werden, aber das ist aus dem Satz selbst _nicht_ ersichtlich. 
Genausogut könnte es sein, daß die zwei sich morgen _und_ übermorgen treffen werden.

Daher: will man die 'gespaltenen' Versionen sprachlich "glätten", dann ist (falls man keine weiteren Informationen hat!) immer ein "und" angebracht und richtig.

#1: Meine Brüder wohnen in London und Paris.
#2: Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften und Marketing.
#3: Wir treffen uns morgen und übermorgen.

Ich bin mir zwar nicht absolut sicher, aber meines Wissens nach erfüllt "respectively" im Englischen exakt dieselbe Funktion, nämlich als "Markierung" für alternative Satzbausteine. 

Übrigens gibt es im Juristen-Deutsch auch ein sehr ähnliches Wort das zugleich ein Synonym für 'beziehungweise' ist: nämlich 'respektive' (deutsch!). Es ist selten und klingt sehr hochgestochen beziehungsweise (da war es wieder...) gestelzt, aber es ist dennoch in Gebrauch. 
Beispiel:
"Mein Mandant hat den Hund der Frau Müller, respektive den Wellensittich des Herrn Meier nicht etwa absichtlich verhungern lassen. Vielmehr war er durch einen Autounfall 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus, und somit verhindert."

-T


----------



## Ralf

Da hat Jana gut aufgepasst  :





			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> ...Wenn ich das Wort richtig verstehe, kann man beziehungsweise in diesem Sinne nicht benutzen. Dem englischen Satz würde im Deutschen folgendes entsprechen:
> _Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommmender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat und demzufolge/dementsprechend/demnach/mithin/infolgedessen/folglich/somit nach Syrien nicht reisen darf_.
> Oder ein ganz normales "also"


Der Haken liegt möglicherweise an dieser Erklärung:





			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ... Accordingly, the word can be used when there is a (usually *causal*) *relationship* between two phenomena.


Der kausale Zusammenhang muss jedoch ein wenig anders hergestellt werden, wenn das Wörtchen "beziehungsweise" verwendet werden soll. Ohne primär auf sachliche Richtigkeit achten zu wollen, wäre vielleicht folgendes möglich:


*Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass, jedoch keine Erlaubnis beziehungsweise kein gültiges Visum hat, um nach Syrien einreisen zu dürfen.*

Die beiden mit "beziehungsweise" verknüpften Aussagen hängen also nicht ursächlich *von einander* ab, sondern müssen die gleiche oder eine vergleichbare Auswirkung in Beziehung zu einem geschilderten Sachverhalt haben. Denn die Ursache, dass ein Israeli nicht in die Mehrzahl der arabischen Staaten einreisen darf ist eigentlich nicht die Tatsache, dass er einen israelischen Reisepass hat - oder darf er etwa ohne israelischen Reispass nach Syrien einreisen?  In diesem Falle würde es allerdings wieder auf eine Übersetzung unter Verwendung von "respectively" hinauslaufen:

I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport but no permission or valid visa, respectively, to travel to Syria.

Ralf


----------



## Tanuki

*weist schweigend auf seinen Beitrag eins weiter oben hin, bevor der Holzweg noch länger wird* 

Es ist sachlich falsch, in "beziehungsweise" mehr hineinzuinterpretieren als einen schlichten Alternativen-Marker. Die Sätze, in denen es verwendet wird, können all diese Nuancen haben (Präzisierung, Kausalität, Unschärfe, Eventualität), aber das ist dann in den Sätzen und ihrer Semantik begründet, nicht etwa in dem "bzw."... denn das Wort tut nichts anderes, als zwei Satzbausteine gleichzustellen. 

-T


----------



## Ralf

Tanuki said:
			
		

> ...Es ist sachlich falsch, in "beziehungsweise" mehr hineinzuinterpretieren als einen schlichten Alternativen-Marker. ...


Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Ich hoffe nicht, dass mein Beitrag diesen Eindruck hinterlässt. Ich wollte mich nur nochmals zu Elroys Interpretation äußern hatte jedoch nicht bemerkt, dass du zwischenzeitlich bereits geantwortet hattest.  

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Tanuki said:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann man es am besten so erklären: *"Beziehungsweise" markiert einfach nur einen Satzbaustein, der anstelle eines (gleichwertigen) Bausteins weiter vorne im Satz stehen kann.*
> Will heissen, man kann die Wortfolge, die nach dem "beziehungsweise" kommt, nehmen und weiter vorne anstatt eines anderen Wortes (oder Wörtern) einsetzen.
> 
> Um die Beispiele aufzugreifen:
> 
> #1: "Meine Brüder wohnen in London, beziehungsweise Paris."
> ... ist eigentlich eine "verkürzte" Fassung von:
> "Meine Brüder wohnen in London. Meine Brüder wohnen in Paris."
> 
> #2: "Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften, beziehungsweise Marketing."
> wird:
> "Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften. Er studiert Marketing."
> 
> #3: "Wir treffen uns morgen, beziehungsweise übermorgen."
> wir
> "Wir treffen uns morgen. Wir treffen uns übermorgen."
> 
> Zugegeben, das würde so niemand sagen... aber der *Bedeutungsgehalt* der kombinierten/gespaltenen Versionen ist exakt gleich. Außerdem sind die beiden Alternativen, die "beziehungsweise" aufzeigt, *gleichwertig*. Das heisst, es besteht _keine_ Hierarchie zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Wort.
> Zwar ist Beispiel #2 inhaltlich eine Präzisierung, aber das liegt _nicht_ etwa an dem "beziehungsweise", sondern resultiert einfach nur aus der Tatsache, daß Marketing eben eine spezielle Form von Wirtschaftswissenschaften ist. Jemand, der noch nie von Marketing gehört hat, würde den Satz so verstehen, daß der Student _beides_ studiert, _sowohl_ Wirtschaftswissenschaften _als auch_ Marketing.
> Dasselbe gilt für #3. Zwar rät einem der gesunde Menschenverstand, daß sich die beiden Sprecher wohl nur einmal treffen werden, aber das ist aus dem Satz selbst _nicht_ ersichtlich.
> Genausogut könnte es sein, daß die zwei sich morgen _und_ übermorgen treffen werden.
> 
> Daher: will man die 'gespaltenen' Versionen sprachlich "glätten", dann ist (falls man keine weiteren Informationen hat!) immer ein "und" angebracht und richtig.
> 
> #1: Meine Brüder wohnen in London und Paris.
> #2: Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften und Marketing.
> #3: Wir treffen uns morgen und übermorgen.
> 
> Ich bin mir zwar nicht absolut sicher, aber meines Wissens nach erfüllt "respectively" im Englischen exakt dieselbe Funktion, nämlich als "Markierung" für alternative Satzbausteine.
> 
> Übrigens gibt es im Juristen-Deutsch auch ein sehr ähnliches Wort das zugleich ein Synonym für 'beziehungweise' ist: nämlich 'respektive' (deutsch!). Es ist selten und klingt sehr hochgestochen beziehungsweise (da war es wieder...) gestelzt, aber es ist dennoch in Gebrauch.
> Beispiel:
> "Mein Mandant hat den Hund der Frau Müller, respektive den Wellensittich des Herrn Meier nicht etwa absichtlich verhungern lassen. Vielmehr war er durch einen Autounfall 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus, und somit verhindert."
> 
> -T


 
Wunderschön erklärt!  

Ehrlich gesagt ist deine Erklärung von "bzw." die Beste, die ich je gehört habe.

Allerdings muss ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass "respectively" eben *nicht* immer als Ersatz für "bzw." gelten kann.

"Respectively" verwendet man nur, wenn sich die zwei Worte (bzw. Sätze) auf zwei verschiedene schon erwähnte Sachen beziehen, wie eben in Janas Beispiel mit den Brüdern.


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Da hat Jana gut aufgepasst  er Haken liegt möglicherweise an dieser Erklärunger kausale Zusammenhang muss jedoch ein wenig anders hergestellt werden, wenn das Wörtchen "beziehungsweise" verwendet werden soll. Ohne primär auf sachliche Richtigkeit achten zu wollen, wäre vielleicht folgendes möglich:
> 
> 
> *Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass, jedoch keine Erlaubnis beziehungsweise kein gültiges Visum hat, um nach Syrien einreisen zu dürfen.*
> 
> Die beiden mit "beziehungsweise" verknüpften Aussagen hängen also nicht ursächlich *von einander* ab, sondern müssen die gleiche oder eine vergleichbare Auswirkung in Beziehung zu einem geschilderten Sachverhalt haben. Denn die Ursache, dass ein Israeli nicht in die Mehrzahl der arabischen Staaten einreisen darf ist eigentlich nicht die Tatsache, dass er einen israelischen Reisepass hat - oder darf er etwa ohne israelischen Reispass nach Syrien einreisen?  In diesem Falle würde es allerdings wieder auf eine Übersetzung unter Verwendung von "respectively" hinauslaufen:




Aber die Tatsache, dass jemand einen israelischen Reisepass hat, *ist* eigentlich die Tatsache, dass er nach Syrien nicht reisen darf. D.h. jeder, der einen israelischen Pass hat, darf nicht nach Syrien reisen (es sei denn, er hat einen anderen Pass).

Daher glaube ich schon, dass man in diesem Fall "bzw." verwendet kann, weil, wie Tanuki wunderbar erklärt hat, die zwei Teile des Satzes einfach austauschbar sind, weil sie eigentlich dasselbe ausdrücken.

Vielleicht war meine Erklärung, dass die Verwendung von "bzw." etwas damit zu tun hat, dass es um eine kausale Beziehung geht, falsch oder nicht genau genug, denn wie Tanuki gesagt hat, gibt es viele verschiedene "Beziehungen," die es zwischen den zwei Teilen geben kann, aber meiner Meinung nach ist meine Anwendung von "bzw." in dem Satz nicht falsch.

Wenn ich mich verrannt habe, bitte sagt mir Bescheid! 



> I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport but no permission or valid visa, respectively, to travel to Syria.


 

Nein, das geht nicht. "Respectively" ist eigentlich ein sehr spezifisches Wort, die leider viele Deutschen immer als Ersatz für "bzw." halten. Wie ich in meinem letzten Beitrag gesagt hat, ist es eben nicht so. "Respectively" wird nur in bestimmen Fällen verwendet, und zwar die, in denen ich schon erwähnt habe.


----------



## elroy

Tanuki said:
			
		

> *weist schweigend auf seinen Beitrag eins weiter oben hin, bevor der Holzweg noch länger wird*
> 
> Es ist sachlich falsch, in "beziehungsweise" mehr hineinzuinterpretieren als einen schlichten Alternativen-Marker. Die Sätze, in denen es verwendet wird, können all diese Nuancen haben (Präzisierung, Kausalität, Unschärfe, Eventualität), aber das ist dann in den Sätzen und ihrer Semantik begründet, nicht etwa in dem "bzw."... denn das Wort tut nichts anderes, als zwei Satzbausteine gleichzustellen.
> 
> -T


 
Genau.

Gerade das wollte ich in meinem Satz machen: *zwei Satzbausteine gleichzustellen.*

Was ich allerdings hervorheben wollte, war dass es in diesem Fall um Kausalität geht, im Vergleich zu den Fällen, die Jana erwähnt hatte.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> Aber die Tatsache, dass jemand einen israelischen Reisepass hat *ist* eigentlich die Tatsache, dass er nach Syrien nicht reisen darf. D.h. jeder, der einen israelischen Pass hat, darf nicht nach Syrien reisen (es sei denn, er hat einen anderen Pass).



Dann haben wir eben unterschiedliche Auffassungen der Logik: Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Reisepass und dem Reiseverbot nach Syrien als Implikation, du als Identität/Äquivalenz.

Ein banales Beispiel:

Es ist Montag <==> es ist der erste Wochentag (auf dem Kontinent)
Es ist Montag ==> es erscheint die neue Ausgabe von "The Economist"

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Tanuki said:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann man es am besten so erklären: *"Beziehungsweise" markiert einfach nur einen Satzbaustein, der anstelle eines (gleichwertigen) Bausteins weiter vorne im Satz stehen kann.*
> Will heissen, man kann die Wortfolge, die nach dem "beziehungsweise" kommt, nehmen und weiter vorne anstatt eines anderen Wortes (oder Wörtern) einsetzen.
> 
> Um die Beispiele aufzugreifen:
> 
> #1: "Meine Brüder wohnen in London, beziehungsweise Paris."
> ... ist eigentlich eine "verkürzte" Fassung von:
> "Meine Brüder wohnen in London. Meine Brüder wohnen in Paris."
> 
> #2: "Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften, beziehungsweise Marketing."
> wird:
> "Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften. Er studiert Marketing."
> 
> #3: "Wir treffen uns morgen, beziehungsweise übermorgen."
> wir
> "Wir treffen uns morgen. Wir treffen uns übermorgen."
> 
> Zugegeben, das würde so niemand sagen... aber der *Bedeutungsgehalt* der kombinierten/gespaltenen Versionen ist exakt gleich. Außerdem sind die beiden Alternativen, die "beziehungsweise" aufzeigt, *gleichwertig*. Das heisst, es besteht _keine_ Hierarchie zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Wort.
> Zwar ist Beispiel #2 inhaltlich eine Präzisierung, aber das liegt _nicht_ etwa an dem "beziehungsweise", sondern resultiert einfach nur aus der Tatsache, daß Marketing eben eine spezielle Form von Wirtschaftswissenschaften ist. Jemand, der noch nie von Marketing gehört hat, würde den Satz so verstehen, daß der Student _beides_ studiert, _sowohl_ Wirtschaftswissenschaften _als auch_ Marketing.


 
Sorry, daß ich mich einmische, aber eben so würde ich das nicht auffassen -> ich bin eher der Meinung, das ein "beziehungsweise" entweder eine Präzisierung der zuerst genannten ist (so, wie Du es erwähntest) oder eben eine "wechselseitige Ausschließungsformel", die jeweils das andere genannte bestätigt:

"Meine Brüder wohnen in London bzw. in Paris."
==> Wenn meine Brüder nicht in London wohnen, dann wohnen sie in Paris - und wenn sie nicht in Paris wohnen, dann in London.

"Wir treffen uns morgen bzw. übermorgen."
==> Wenn wir uns nicht morgen sehen, dann sehen wir uns übermorgen - und wenn wir uns morgen sehen, werden wir uns übermorgen wahrscheinlich nicht sehen (denn das, was zu besprechen ist, wird dann schon am Montag besprochen worden sein.)





> Dasselbe gilt für #3. Zwar rät einem der gesunde Menschenverstand, daß sich die beiden Sprecher wohl nur einmal treffen werden, aber das ist aus dem Satz selbst _nicht_ ersichtlich.
> Genausogut könnte es sein, daß die zwei sich morgen _und_ übermorgen treffen werden.
> 
> Daher: will man die 'gespaltenen' Versionen sprachlich "glätten", dann ist (falls man keine weiteren Informationen hat!) immer ein "und" angebracht und richtig.
> 
> #1: Meine Brüder wohnen in London und Paris.
> #2: Er studiert Wirtschaftswissenschaften und Marketing.
> #3: Wir treffen uns morgen und übermorgen.
> 
> Ich bin mir zwar nicht absolut sicher, aber meines Wissens nach erfüllt "respectively" im Englischen exakt dieselbe Funktion, nämlich als "Markierung" für alternative Satzbausteine.
> 
> Übrigens gibt es im Juristen-Deutsch auch ein sehr ähnliches Wort das zugleich ein Synonym für 'beziehungweise' ist: nämlich 'respektive' (deutsch!). Es ist selten und klingt sehr hochgestochen beziehungsweise (da war es wieder...) gestelzt, aber es ist dennoch in Gebrauch.
> Beispiel:
> "Mein Mandant hat den Hund der Frau Müller, respektive den Wellensittich des Herrn Meier nicht etwa absichtlich verhungern lassen. Vielmehr war er durch einen Autounfall 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus, und somit verhindert."
> 
> -T


 
Das englische "respectively" deckt nur einige Bedeutungen des deutschen "beziehnugsweise" ab, daher kann man es nicht immer genau übersetzen.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dann haben wir eben unterschiedliche Auffassungen der Logik: Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Reisepass und dem Reiseverbot nach Syrien als Implikation, du als Identität/Äquivalenz.
> 
> Ein banales Beispiel:
> 
> Es ist Montag <==> es ist der erste Wochentag (auf dem Kontinent)
> Es ist Montag ==> es erscheint die neue Ausgabe von "The Economist"
> 
> Jana


 
Warum kann es nicht beides sein?

Es ist sowhol Implikation als auch Äquivalenz, und zwar wegen dieser Beziehung (welche schon vorher erwähnt worden sein muss, bevor man "bzw." verwenden kann).


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Warum kann es nicht beides sein?
> 
> Es ist sowhol Implikation als auch Äquivalenz, und zwar wegen dieser Beziehung (welche schon vorher erwähnt worden sein muss, bevor man "bzw." verwenden kann).



Weil "einen israelischen Reisepass haben" keine Definition von "einen Reiseverbot haben" darstellt.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "Meine Brüder wohnen in London bzw. in Paris."
> ==> Wenn meine Brüder nicht in London wohnen, dann wohnen sie in Paris - und wenn sie nicht in Paris wohnen, dann in London.



Jens, ich habe es aber anders gemeint: Ich habe zwei Brüder: Paul wohnt in Paris und Peter wohnt in London.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Weil "einen israelischen Reisepass haben" keine Definition von "einen Reiseverbot haben" darstellt.
> 
> Jana


 
Doch - weil man schon weiß, dass ein israelischer Staatsbürger nach Syrien nicht reisen darf.


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Jens, ich habe es aber anders gemeint: Ich habe zwei Brüder: Paul wohnt in Paris und Peter wohnt in London.
> 
> Jana


 
So kann man es natürlich auch affassen - "beiehungsweise" hat eben mehr als nur eine Bedeutung; nur eines haben sie wieder gemeinsam: Es ist wiederum eine Art wechselseitiger Ausschluß: Der eine Bruder wohnt eben in London, der andere in Paris.

Ich weiß nun, warum einige Sprachwissenschaftler diesem Wort gegenüber nicht allzu wohlgesonnen sind.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Doch - weil man schon weiß, dass ein israelischer Staatsbürger nach Syrien nicht reisen darf.



Das ist doch keine Definition! Ein purer historischer Zufall.  Eine klare Implikation.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das ist doch keine Definition! Ein purer historischer Zufall.  Eine klare Implikation.
> 
> Jana


 
Es muss auch keine rigide Definition sein, damit "bzw." erlaubt wird.

In meinem theoretischen Artikel hat man schon klargestellt, dass ein israelischer Staatsbürger nach Syrien nicht reisen darf. Von da ist es also selbstverständlich, dass das erste Merkmal das zweite einschließt. Demzufolge kann man "bzw." verwenden, weil die zwei Teile des Satzes *in diesem Zusammenhange* austauschbar sind.

Ist es dir wirklich nicht klar, oder bist du einfach von der Haarspalterei so begeistert?


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport but no permission or valid visa, respectively, to travel to Syria.
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, I followed everything else, but your use of "respectively" sounds strange to me. Let me assume I am following the sense of what you have just written without having read the rest. I would assume:

1. The person in question does not have permission to travel to Syria.
2. The person does not have a valid visa.

To me, the second part explains or clarifies the first part. So I would say (without more information):

I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport but no permission, *more specifically (or rather) no valid visa *, to travel to Syria.


I would choose that wording because, according to my understanding, the fact no valid visa explains WHY there is no permission. It is providing more information. You are saying that he does not have permission, but then you are going on to add more information about WHY he does not have that permission.

And you words here say just that to me:

*Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass, jedoch keine Erlaubnis beziehungsweise kein gültiges Visum hat, um nach Syrien einreisen zu dürfen.*

This comes from Hans Wolff (from a LEO discussion), with a couple minor "tweaks" of my own:

Ich wohne in Berlin, bzw. in einem Vorort von Berlin 
I live in Berlin, or to be more exact/specific, in a Berlin suburb. 

Ihr Freund bzw. Liebhaber ... 
Her friend, or to be more exact/specific, lover .... 

If you want to read all he wrote, the link is on this page, but you must click on:

Beziehungsweise (Follow Ups: 32), 

then simply used Cntrl F and search for "Hans Wolff". I think he's nailed down the subject as well as anything I've ever seen.

I'd like to know if what he said makes sense to you. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Jens, ich habe es aber anders gemeint: Ich habe zwei Brüder: Paul wohnt in Paris und Peter wohnt in London.
> 
> Jana


Jana, I have not yet read through this thread all the way, but I don't like using ""Meine Brüder wohnen in London bzw. in Paris" when you mean "Paul wohnt in Paris und Peter wohnt in London." To me this is nothing but trouble.

The problem is, for me, that it is like saying this:

My brothers live in Paris and London, respectively. This is totally different from:

"My (two) brothers, Paul and Peter, live in Paris and London, respectively."

I would never write such a sentence that way, but if I did, I would make sure to include that additional information, for clarification.

I would not dare to write such a sentence in German. It would most surely be wrong. But I can't recall not knowing exactly what "bzw." means when I've seen it in sentences written by Germans. So I assume the confusion has to be coming from your usage here. Possible?

Gaer


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Es muss auch keine rigide Definition sein, damit "bzw." erlaubt wird.
> 
> In meinem theoretischen Artikel hat man schon klargestellt, dass ein israelischer Staatsbürger nach Syrien nicht reisen darf. Von da ist es also selbstverständlich, dass das erste Merkmal das zweite einschließt. Demzufolge kann man "bzw." verwenden, weil die zwei Teile des Satzes *in diesem Zusammenhange* austauschbar sind.
> 
> Ist es dir wirklich nicht klar, oder bist du einfach von der Haarspalterei so begeistert?


Elroy, what is th sentence to which you are referring? I've read this whole thread quite carefully, and the context has gone right out the window.

It appears that you are talking about a second thing being included in the first, or the second thing clarifying the first (einschließen), but then you switch to "austauschbar", and those are two completely different functions of "bzw." that can only be determined from context.  

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ... I'd like to know if what he said makes sense to you.


Auf jeden Fall. So viele Gedanken muss man sich erst einmal um "bzw." machen  . Das Problem wird sein, dass wir Muttersprachler "bzw." eher gefühlsmäßig verwenden. Wenn nun eine nähere Erklärung folgen soll, wird diese zumeist auf ein konkretes Beispiel bezogen und dabei möglicherweise zu viel "hineininterpretiert" (zumindest was meinen Beitrag weiter oben betrifft  ).

Im Hinblick auf die Beispiele aus dem Leo-Forum sehe ich für "unseren" Satz die Verwendung 2 (Bedeutungseinengung bzw. genauere Erläuterug) als zutreffend an. Dass ich für dessen Übersetzung "respectively" verwendet habe habe liegt sicher daran, dass ich im Englischen natürlich nicht gefühlsmäßig sondern mehr "technisch" vorgehe. Deine Erkärung ist jedoch einleuchtend. Vielen Dank dafür.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall. So viele Gedanken muss man sich erst einmal um "bzw." machen  . Das Problem wird sein, dass wir Muttersprachler "bzw." eher gefühlsmäßig verwenden. Wenn nun eine nähere Erklärung folgen soll, wird diese zumeist auf ein konkretes Beispiel bezogen und dabei möglicherweise zu viel "hineininterpretiert" (zumindest was meinen Beitrag weiter oben betrifft  ).


Ah, Ralf, you will instantly understand why I have never, ever used "bzw." 

There are always ways of writing the same thoughts otherwise, and while they may not be as smooth or as natural as those written by Germans, I don't have to worry about it. In the end, it's all a matter of feel, and I'm quite happy to have reached the point where I get the feel when I READ sentences!!!  


> Im Hinblick auf die Beispiele aus dem Leo-Forum sehe ich für "unseren" Satz die Verwendung 2 (Bedeutungseinengung bzw. genauere Erläuterug) als zutreffend an.


Absolutely, if we are tallking about the sentence you suggested in which you used the ideas of "no permission" and the specified, more closely, that this "lack of permssion" can be further explained. The only problem is that to this very moment I'm not fully confident I understand the exact meaning Elroy meant to express.

IF I understand the situation correctly, it is automatic that an Israeli citizen is unable to travel to Syria (Elroy, if I have not correctly undstood, pardon my ignorance).


> Dass ich für dessen Übersetzung "respectively" verwendet habe habe liegt sicher daran, dass ich im Englischen natürlich nicht gefühlsmäßig sondern mehr "technisch" vorgehe. Deine Erkärung ist jedoch einleuchtend. Vielen Dank dafür.


I had to go back and edit, because the first time I attempted to "explain" what you had written, in English, when I reread it, I realized that I had also goofed. You know how it is. I have no doubt whatsoever that you could have written that sentence with no problem in English, but it's the process of moving back and forth that gets confusing.

Remember that just yesterday I misread an incredibly basic sentence, assuming that "couterpart" was being incorrectly understood when in fact "gegenüber" was being explained and another word, "Pendant", was being suggested. Man, I got these all messed up in my mind: pedant (overly precise person), pendant (which I was actually thinking of as someone who "holds on to another", total BS because I was associating it with the word sycophant!), and probably a couple other words. Talk about mixed up.  

I think it's awesome how well you explain German in English. My God, I can't even WRITE German, much less explain to someone, in German, what something in English means. 

Gaer
Ralf[/QUOTE]


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Elroy, what is th sentence to which you are referring? I've read this whole thread quite carefully, and the context has gone right out the window.
> 
> It appears that you are talking about a second thing being included in the first, or the second thing clarifying the first (einschließen), but then you switch to "austauschbar", and those are two completely different functions of "bzw." that can only be determined from context.
> 
> Gaer


 
Let me answer in English - to avoid possible confusion.

I was referring to the example I gave with Israel and Syria.  My sentence appears in my hypothetical article about traveling restrictions for Israeli citizens as an example/elaboration/confirmation/clarification of a phenomenon *already discussed* in the article.  That is, that Israeli citizens are not permitted to travel to Syria.  Therefore, *in this context*, saying that somebody is an Israeli citizen is *the same as* saying that he is not permitted to travel to Syria.  Therefore, one can use "bzw." between the two because they are "interchangeable."

Now, the "Beziehung" (causality, implication, whatever you want to call it), as I conceded earlier, is not necessarily indicated by the "bzw."  However, it is *one possible piece of background information that can justify a later usage of "bzw."  *

Is it clear now?  I hope so.

By the way, by "einschließen" I meant "include."  Being an Israeli citizen "includes" not being permitted entry into Syria.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Ah, Ralf, you will instantly understand why I have never, ever used "bzw."
> 
> There are always ways of writing the same thoughts otherwise, and while they may not be as smooth or as natural as those written by Germans, I don't have to worry about it. In the end, it's all a matter of feel, and I'm quite happy to have reached the point where I get the feel when I READ sentences!!!
> 
> Absolutely, if we are tallking about the sentence you suggested in which you used the ideas of "no permission" and the specified, more closely, that this "lack of permssion" can be further explained. The only problem is that to this very moment I'm not fully confident I understand the exact meaning Elroy meant to express.


 
I hope my previous posts explains that.  What is important is that the sentence with "no permission bzw. no visa" is a completely different structure, a completely different usage of the word - and "insofern" quite irrelevant to what I was talking about... 



> IF I understand the situation correctly, it is automatic that an Israeli citizen is unable to travel to Syria (Elroy, if I have not correctly undstood, pardon my ignorance).


 
Yes, that is correct. 



> I had to go back and edit, because the first time I attempted to "explain" what you had written, in English, when I reread it, I realized that I had also goofed. You know how it is. I have no doubt whatsoever that you could have written that sentence with no problem in English, but it's the process of moving back and forth that gets confusing.
> 
> Remember that just yesterday I misread an incredibly basic sentence, assuming that "couterpart" was being incorrectly understood when in fact "gegenüber" was being explained and another word, "Pendant", was being suggested. Man, I got these all messed up in my mind: pedant (overly precise person), pendant (which I was actually thinking of as someone who "holds on to another", total BS because I was associating it with the word sycophant!), and probably a couple other words. Talk about mixed up.
> 
> I think it's awesome how well you explain German in English. My God, I can't even WRITE German, much less explain to someone, in German, what something in English means.
> 
> Gaer
> Ralf


[/QUOTE] 

I repeat - many Germans unfortunately always translate "bzw." as "respectively."  I think Ralf did it in another thread a few days ago, and I wanted to point it out - but I didn't want to open a can of worms because I know how nasty "bzw." is   I knew what Ralf meant, so I left it at that.  

That said, however, I just want to clarify one more time that "bzw." should not be systematically translated as "respectively."  As I said before, "respectively" is only used when you are referring to two phenomena that each refer to a different, already mentioned, phenomenon.  Examples:

My father and my sister live in London and Paris, respectively. (My father lives in London and my sister lives in Paris.)
Divide 6 and 8 by 2 and 4, respectively. (Divide 6 by 2 and 8 by 4.)

Most of the time "respectively" is used for clarification - for example, in my division example the sentence could mean "Divide 6 by 2 and then by 4, and divide 8 by 2 and then by 4."  "Respectively" avoids that ambiguity. 

I hope it's clearer now.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Es muss auch keine rigide Definition sein, damit "bzw." erlaubt wird.
> 
> In meinem theoretischen Artikel hat man schon klargestellt, dass ein israelischer Staatsbürger nach Syrien nicht reisen darf. Von da ist es also selbstverständlich, dass das erste Merkmal das zweite einschließt. Demzufolge kann man "bzw." verwenden, weil die zwei Teile des Satzes *in diesem Zusammenhange* austauschbar sind.
> 
> Ist es dir wirklich nicht klar, oder bist du einfach von der Haarspalterei so begeistert?



Ich glaube nämlich, DU bist derjenige, dem es nicht klar ist. 
Gaer hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen:


> It appears that you are talking about a second thing being included in the first, or the second thing clarifying the first (einschließen), but then you switch to "austauschbar", and those are two completely different functions of "bzw." that can only be determined from context.


Ich bitte dir eine Einführung in die klassische Logik an (gratis). 
Du scheinst dagegen ein Experte in fuzzy logic zu sein. 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich glaube nämlich, DU bist derjenige, dem es nicht klar ist.
> Gaer hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen:
> 
> Ich bitte dir eine Einführung in die klassische Logik an (gratis).
> Du scheinst dagegen ein Experte in fuzzy logic zu sein.
> 
> Jana


 
Du meinst "biete" oder?  "Anbitten" ist kein Wort, glaube ich.  Meine Antwort: nein, danke. 

Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch sagen BZW. machen soll, um dich zu überzeugen, dass mein logic nicht fuzzy ist!  Ich habe doch erklärt, warum in meinem Beispiel die zwei Teile des Satzes austauschbar sind.  Das sind eben *NICHT* zwei Funktionen von "bzw.," die ich besprochen haben.

Das die zwei Teile austauschbar sind, erlaubt eben eine Funktion von "bzw."

Das es um eine "clarification/implication" geht, erklärt eben *warum* sie austauschbar sind, es ist also einfach der Grund, warum sie überhaupt austauschbar sind.  Wenn es diese Beziehung nicht gäbe, wären die zwei Teile nicht austauschbar, und wäre daher "bzw." nicht erlaubt.  Daher spielt diese Beziehung auch eine Rolle!

Wenn das als Erklärung nicht reicht, bin ich wirklich  mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## gaer

Elroy,

Please let me take this step by step in order for me to understand. Your orginal sentence was: "*Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf."*

I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport, *that is*, who may not travel to Syria.

Your original intent SEEMS to have been to link these two ideas:

1. I am Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport.
2. I may not travel to Syria

You wished to link these to ideas with "beziehungsweise".

Am I correct?

Then, if I am also correct, Ralf felt your original sentence was awkward (it looked wrong to me), but in an attempt to fix the problem, he introduced a new idea:

*Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass, jedoch keine Erlaubnis beziehungsweise kein gültiges Visum hat, um nach Syrien einreisen zu dürfen.*

Now we have a smooth sentence, but the sentence no longer expresses the idea that you began with. Am I correct so far?

I think the problem is clarifying exactly what the question is. This is why I said that I was unsure of the exact sentence we were discussing.

My suggestion: Let's go back to your original sentence (Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf) and see if it is POSSIBLE to express this sentence with these ideas, using "beziehungsweise", keeping your original idea intact but _also writing a sentence that sounds smooth to the German ear_. I personally have doubts about this being possible.

In short, I think people are genuinely confused now. I certainly am.

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ...Then, if I am also correct, Ralf felt your original sentence was awkward (it looked wrong to me), but in an attempt to fix the problem, he introduced a new idea:
> 
> *Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass, jedoch keine Erlaubnis beziehungsweise kein gültiges Visum hat, um nach Syrien einreisen zu dürfen.*
> 
> Now we have a smooth sentence, but the sentence no longer expresses the idea that you began with. Am I correct so far?


Völlig richtig!





			
				gaer said:
			
		

> ...My suggestion: Let's go back to your original sentence (Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf) and see if it is POSSIBLE to express this sentence with these ideas, using "beziehungsweise", keeping your original idea intact but _also writing a sentence that sounds smooth to the German ear_. I personally have doubts about this being possible.


Grundsätzlich habe ich Elroys Ausdrucksabsicht und den mit "beziehungsweise" hergestellten Zusammenhang von Anfang an verstanden. Aber wie Jana bereits in ihrer ersten Antwort auf dieses Beispiel schrieb (s. #9), bin ich auch der Meinung, dass "bzw." hier etwas ungeschickt gwählt wurde und hatte daher, wie du weiter oben bemerkt hast, einen anderen Beispielsatz vorgeschlagen, der tatsächlich nicht undbedingt den ursprünglichen Gedanken wiedergibt, jedoch zwei Aussagen enthält, die in dieser Form ohne weiteres mit "beziehungsweise" verbunden werden können.





			
				gaer said:
			
		

> ...In short, I think people are genuinely confused now. I certainly am.


Na, hoffentlich nicht . Da bich ich froh, dass ich jetzt wenigstens den Gebrauch von "respectively" (nochmals vielen Dank an Elroy für seine Erklärung) verstanden habe.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Elroy,
> 
> Please let me take this step by step in order for me to understand. Your orginal sentence was: "*Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf."*
> 
> I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport, *that is*, who may not travel to Syria.
> 
> Your original intent SEEMS to have been to link these two ideas:
> 
> 1. I am Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport.
> 2. I may not travel to Syria
> 
> You wished to link these to ideas with "beziehungsweise".
> 
> Am I correct?
> 
> Then, if I am also correct, Ralf felt your original sentence was awkward (it looked wrong to me), but in an attempt to fix the problem, he introduced a new idea:
> 
> *Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass, jedoch keine Erlaubnis beziehungsweise kein gültiges Visum hat, um nach Syrien einreisen zu dürfen.*
> 
> Now we have a smooth sentence, but the sentence no longer expresses the idea that you began with. Am I correct so far?
> 
> I think the problem is clarifying exactly what the question is. This is why I said that I was unsure of the exact sentence we were discussing.
> 
> My suggestion: Let's go back to your original sentence (Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf) and see if it is POSSIBLE to express this sentence with these ideas, using "beziehungsweise", keeping your original idea intact but _also writing a sentence that sounds smooth to the German ear_. I personally have doubts about this being possible.
> 
> In short, I think people are genuinely confused now. I certainly am.
> 
> Gaer


 
Gaer, du hast Recht.  Das ist genau das, wonach ich gefragt habe.


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Völlig richtig!Grundsätzlich habe ich Elroys Ausdrucksabsicht und den mit "beziehungsweise" hergestellten Zusammenhang von Anfang an verstanden. Aber wie Jana bereits in ihrer ersten Antwort auf dieses Beispiel schrieb (s. #9), bin ich auch der Meinung, dass "bzw." hier etwas ungeschickt gwählt wurde und hatte daher, wie du weiter oben bemerkt hast, einen anderen Beispielsatz vorgeschlagen, der tatsächlich nicht undbedingt den ursprünglichen Gedanken wiedergibt, jedoch zwei Aussagen enthält, die in dieser Form ohne weiteres mit "beziehungsweise" verbunden werden können.Na, hoffentlich nicht . Da bich ich froh, dass ich jetzt wenigstens den Gebrauch von "respectively" (nochmals vielen Dank an Elroy für seine Erklärung) verstanden habe.
> 
> Ralf


 
Soll ich dann dadurch ableiten, dass mein Gebrauch von "bzw." keineswegs richtig gewesen sein könnte?  Wenn ja, darf ich bitte fragen, warum das so ist?  Bisher hat mir niemand eine endgültige Antwort angeboten, falls dies der Fall ist.  Mir ist nämlich gar nicht klar, warum diese Beziehung durch "bzw." nicht ausgedrückt werden darf.

kein Erlaubnis --> kein Visum ("Kein Erlaubnis" verursacht "kein Visum."  Wer kein Erlaubnis hat, hat auch kein Visum.  Das "kein Visum" ist eine Folge des "kein Erlaunis."  Es ist selbsverständlich, dass wer kein Erlaubnis hat, kein Visum haben wird.)

israelischen Pass --> kein Erlaunbis ("israelischen Pass" verursacht "kein Erlaubnis."  Wer einen israelischen Pass hat, hat kein Erlaunbis.  Das "kein Erlaubnis" ist eine Folge des "israelischen Pass."  Es ist selbstverständlich, dass wer einen israelischen Pass hat, kein Erlaubnis [daher auch selbstverständlich kein Visum] haben wird.)

Was ist da das Problem?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Du meinst "biete" oder?  "Anbitten" ist kein Wort, glaube ich.


Ja, Entschuldigung, ich habe mich verschrieben.


> Das es um eine "clarification/implication" geht, erklärt eben *warum* sie austauschbar sind, es ist also einfach der Grund, warum sie überhaupt austauschbar sind.


Schon seit einigen Tagen versuche ich zu erklären, dass Implikation Kausalität enthält und nicht Austauschbarkeit (das wäre Äquivalenz).  


> Wenn das als Erklärung nicht reicht, bin ich wirklich  mit meinem Latein am Ende.


Es sieht etwa so aus: Weder ich, noch andere Forummitglieder (einschließlich Muttersprachler) sind überzeugt. Du hängst jedoch an deinem Satz. Die Diskussion fängt an gespannt zu sein. Ich schlage folgendes vor: Wir stellen jetzt die Debatte in diesem Faden ein und machen eine Pause. Und du lässt dir einen anderen Satz einfallen, wo bzw. ähnlich benutzt wird wie in dem Beispiel mit dem israelischen Pass. Dann besprechen wir alles wieder und hoffentlich ruhig. Geht so? 

Jana


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Gaer, du hast Recht. Das ist genau das, wonach ich gefragt habe.


The single huge disadvantage to writing entirely in German, if you are not German (speaking, first language), is that in the effort to clarify a question, sometimes new problems are introduced by the questions themselves. I've seen the same thing happen when people are are fairly fluent in English but who are not native-speakers attempt to refine an area of confusion and are not understood. Sometimes it's REALLY hard to keep your eye on the original question! 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Jana, Elroy, others,

I was under the impression that things were getting a bit "heated", but my impression was wrong, which was explained to me. So I see no problem with continuing, trying to get to the bottom of this "problem", which I do indeed think merits more thought.

First, Jana, let me quote you:



			
				Jana said:
			
		

> Schon seit einigen Tagen versuche ich zu erklären, dass Implikation Kausalität enthält und nicht Austauschbarkeit (das wäre Äquivalenz).


Once again, attempting to be explicit, I am assuming you are talking about Elroy's original sentence or others like it, because in other sentences element A and B are 100% exchangable, as Hans Wolff pointed out in his very fine analysis of the whole problem, contained in the link I mentioned to LEO. Let me put just that part here:

(I'm condensing, but you can read the whole thing on the page…)

VERWENDUNG 1 - Bedeutungs-Äquivalenz 
_Mathematische Darstellung: A = B _
_Synonyme Begriffe: d.h., oder auch _
_Häufigkeit: Diese Verwendung scheint mir bei weitem die häufigste zu sein. _
_ENGLISCHE ÜBERSETZUNG: ''i.e.'', ''or'' _

_D_1.1: Neun von 30 Fachbereichen, bzw. 30 Prozent, wurden mit dem Prädikat ''hervorragend'' eingestuft. _
_E_1.1: Nine out of 30 departments, i.e. 30 per cent, were rated as excellent. _
_===> ''JE NACHDEM, ob wir auf die absolute Zahl oder auf den Prozentsatz schauen''_ 

Elroy's sentence does not fit in this category. I think that's your point. Yes or no?

Now, if we can go back to the orginal sentence, one more time:



			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> *Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf.*
> 
> I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport, *that is*, who may not travel to Syria.




Let me suggest, in English, what I think would solve the problem. I'll let Elroy decide if it "flies" (is okay), then perhaps our German natives can put it into German:

"I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport not valid for traveling to certain coutries, specifically [bzw.] to Syria."

You can replace "certain countries" with a more accurate label or description of those countries, but I would need Elory to do that.

Elroy—have I distorted your original sentence again to the point where it no longer says what you wanted? I see no other solution but to do one of either two things:

Define a group of countries in two ways and link them, in which case they would be equivalent, or start with a group of counties, then narrow down the definition, getting more specific.

Now, if this is no help or even adding to frustration or confusion, I will bow out. In fact, if it causes confusion, please delete it. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, Entschuldigung, ich habe mich verschrieben.
> 
> Schon seit einigen Tagen versuche ich zu erklären, dass Implikation Kausalität enthält und nicht Austauschbarkeit (das wäre Äquivalenz).
> 
> Es sieht etwa so aus: Weder ich, noch andere Forummitglieder (einschließlich Muttersprachler) sind überzeugt. Du hängst jedoch an deinem Satz. Die Diskussion fängt an gespannt zu sein. Ich schlage folgendes vor: Wir stellen jetzt die Debatte in diesem Faden ein und machen eine Pause. Und du lässt dir einen anderen Satz einfallen, wo bzw. ähnlich benutzt wird wie in dem Beispiel mit dem israelischen Pass. Dann besprechen wir alles wieder und hoffentlich ruhig. Geht so?
> 
> Jana


 
Ich wiederhole, hier geht es schon um Austauschbarkeit, zumindest ist das die Idee, die ich übermitteln wollte.

Ich schlage mal einen anderen Satz vor, in dem meine Absicht hoffentlich klarer wird.

Israelische Staatsbürger dürfen in die meisten arabischen Länder (u.a. Syrien) nicht reisen. Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, *die einen israelischen Reisepass haben bzw. nach Syrien nicht reisen dürfen*. 

_(d.h., ENTWEDER *ich kenne nicht viele Menschen, die einen israelischen Reisepass haben* ODER *[evtl. genauer gesagt]* *ich kenne nicht viele Menschen, die nach Syrien nicht reisen dürfen*.)_

Diese Konstruktion hebt nämlich hervor, dass eine Person, die einen israelischen Reisepass hat, ist eigentlich eine Person, die nach Syrien nicht reisen darf. Daher kann man die beiden Beschreibungen austauschbar verwenden.

Ihr mögt nicht überzeugt sein, ich bin aber noch nicht überzeugt worden, warum mein Beispeil irgendwie eine Ausnahme ist. Ich habe doch meine Logik klargestellt (und zwar im Beitrag #38), aber leider hat mir niemand erklärt, was genau das angebliche Problem darin ist. Dass es eine Implikation ist, deutet ja nicht darauf hin, dass es keine Austauschbarkeit enthalten kann. 

Ich hänge nicht blind und unbeugsam an meinem Satz. Ich möchte einfach eine logische Antwort, welche mir bisher gar nicht angeboten worden ist.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> The single huge disadvantage to writing entirely in German, if you are not German (speaking, first language), is that in the effort to clarify a question, sometimes new problems are introduced by the questions themselves. I've seen the same thing happen when people are are fairly fluent in English but who are not native-speakers attempt to refine an area of confusion and are not understood. Sometimes it's REALLY hard to keep your eye on the original question!
> 
> Gaer


 
You're very right. I'm worried my intentions have been distorted because of the German. I'm waiting for more answers though (from people besides you and Jana) so I can see if I should switch languages (and drag this discussion even further  )


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana, Elroy, others,
> 
> I was under the impression that things were getting a bit "heated", but my impression was wrong, which was explained to me. So I see no problem with continuing, trying to get to the bottom of this "problem", which I do indeed think merits more thought.
> 
> First, Jana, let me quote you:
> 
> 
> Once again, attempting to be explicit, I am assuming you are talking about Elroy's original sentence or others like it, because in other sentences element A and B are 100% exchangable, as Hans Wolff pointed out in his very fine analysis of the whole problem, contained in the link I mentioned to LEO. Let me put just that part here:
> 
> (I'm condensing, but you can read the whole thing on the page…)
> 
> VERWENDUNG 1 - Bedeutungs-Äquivalenz
> _Mathematische Darstellung: A = B _
> _Synonyme Begriffe: d.h., oder auch _
> _Häufigkeit: Diese Verwendung scheint mir bei weitem die häufigste zu sein. _
> _ENGLISCHE ÜBERSETZUNG: ''i.e.'', ''or'' _
> 
> _D_1.1: Neun von 30 Fachbereichen, bzw. 30 Prozent, wurden mit dem Prädikat ''hervorragend'' eingestuft. _
> _E_1.1: Nine out of 30 departments, i.e. 30 per cent, were rated as excellent. _
> _===> ''JE NACHDEM, ob wir auf die absolute Zahl oder auf den Prozentsatz schauen''_
> 
> Elroy's sentence does not fit in this category. I think that's your point. Yes or no?
> 
> Now, if we can go back to the orginal sentence, one more time:
> 
> [/color]
> 
> Let me suggest, in English, what I think would solve the problem. I'll let Elroy decide if it "flies" (is okay), then perhaps our German natives can put it into German:
> 
> "I am a Palestinian from the north of Israel who has an Israeli passport not valid for traveling to certain coutries, specifically [bzw.] to Syria."
> 
> You can replace "certain countries" with a more accurate label or description of those countries, but I would need Elory to do that.
> 
> Elroy—have I distorted your original sentence again to the point where it no longer says what you wanted? I see no other solution but to do one of either two things:
> 
> Define a group of countries in two ways and link them, in which case they would be equivalent, or start with a group of counties, then narrow down the definition, getting more specific.
> 
> Now, if this is no help or even adding to frustration or confusion, I will bow out. In fact, if it causes confusion, please delete it.
> 
> Gaer


 
No, I'm sorry - that makes sense but it's not what I was trying to get at.


----------



## sohc4

elroy said:
			
		

> You're very right. I'm worried my intentions have been distorted because of the German. I'm waiting for more answers though (from people besides you and Jana) so I can see if I should switch languages (and drag this discussion even further  )


Lass es mich einmal versuchen:



> *Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat beziehungsweise nach Syrien nicht reisen darf.*


Ich würde diesen Satz so auffassen, dass du entweder einen israelischen Reisepass hast ODER nicht nach Syrien reisen darfst. Frag' mich bitte nicht nach einer genauen Erklärung, aber das ist, was ich aus diesem Satz schliessen würde.

Um das zu sagen, was du damit, denke ich, ausdrücken wolltest, würde ich eher sagen: *Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat und deshalb** nicht** nach Syrien reisen darf.*

Die Äquivalenz "israelischer Reisepass" und "Einreiseverbot für Syrien" kommt für mich im deinem Satz nicht so rüber, zumal die beiden ja nicht gegenseitig austauschbar sind: "Israelischer Reisepass" bedeutet "Einreiseverbot für Syrien", aber "Einreiseverbot für Syrien" ist nicht gleich "israelischer Reisepass" - mit meinem alten Pass, in dem ich ein israelisches Visum hatte, hätten sie mich auch ncht nach Syrien einreisen lassen.

Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich hier etwas  Licht ins Dunkel bringen konnte.




> Ich schlage mal einen anderen Satz vor, in dem meine Absicht hoffentlich klarer wird.
> 
> Israelische Staatsbürger dürfen in die meisten arabischen Länder (u.a. Syrien) nicht reisen. Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, *die einen israelischen Reisepass haben bzw. nach Syrien nicht reisen dürfen*.


Ja, da wird es klarer. Aber auch hier sehe ich es so:

Es gibt eine Menge A von Personen, die einen israelischen Reisepass haben.
Und es gibt eine Menge B von Personen, die nicht nach Syrien reisen dürfen.

B schliesst A ein, d.h. alle in A sind auch in B. Aber es gibt auch Personen, die zu B, aber nicht zu A gehören (wie ich mit meinem alten Pass).

Damit sind A und B aber nicht gegenseitig austauschbar, und damit ist keine Äquivalenz gegeben.

Axl


----------



## elroy

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Lass es mich einmal versuchen:
> 
> Ich würde diesen Satz so auffassen, dass du entweder einen israelischen Reisepass hast ODER nicht nach Syrien reisen darfst. Frag' mich bitte nicht nach einer genauen Erklärung, aber das ist, was ich aus diesem Satz schliessen würde.
> 
> Um das zu sagen, was du damit, denke ich, ausdrücken wolltest, würde ich eher sagen: *Ich bin ein aus dem Norden Israels kommender Palästinenser, der einen israelischen Reisepass hat und deshalb** nicht** nach Syrien reisen darf.*
> 
> Die Äquivalenz "israelischer Reisepass" und "Einreiseverbot für Syrien" kommt für mich im deinem Satz nicht so rüber, zumal die beiden ja nicht gegenseitig austauschbar sind: "Israelischer Reisepass" bedeutet "Einreiseverbot für Syrien", aber "Einreiseverbot für Syrien" ist nicht gleich "israelischer Reisepass" - mit meinem alten Pass, in dem ich ein israelisches Visum hatte, hätten sie mich auch ncht nach Syrien einreisen lassen.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich hier etwas  Licht ins Dunkel bringen konnte.
> 
> Ja, da wird es klarer. Aber auch hier sehe ich es so:
> 
> Es gibt eine Menge A von Personen, die einen israelischen Reisepass haben.
> Und es gibt eine Menge B von Personen, die nicht nach Syrien reisen dürfen.
> 
> B schliesst A ein, d.h. alle in A sind auch in B. Aber es gibt auch Personen, die zu B, aber nicht zu A gehören (wie ich mit meinem alten Pass).
> 
> Damit sind A und B aber nicht gegenseitig austauschbar, und damit ist keine Äquivalenz gegeben.
> 
> Axl


 
Vielen Dank für die eingehende Erklärung.

Ich hatte vermutet, dass das, was du mit deinem Beitrag genau aufgezeigt hast, gerade das Problem gewesen sein könnte.  Das überzeugt mich wiederum, dass ihr meine Absicht tatsächlich wohl nicht ganz begriffen zu haben scheint.

Durch "nicht nach Syrien reisen darf" meinte ich eigentlich "*in der Regel nicht nach Syrien reisen darf.*"  Du hast zwar Recht, dass es *schwierig* ist, nach Syrien einzureisen, wenn man ein israelisches Visum im Reisepass hat, allerdings ist das keine feste Regel, d.h. es kann immer Ausnahmen geben.  Ich kenne z.B. jemanden, der ein Visum von einem arabischen Land, mit dem Israel keine diplomatische Beziehungen hat, hatte, der im Tel Aviver Flughafen vier Stunden bleiben musste, weil er ganz intensiv befragt wurde, aber am Ende haben ihn die israelischen Behörde trotz allem hineinfahren lassen.  Außerdem kann man immer einfach einen neuen Reisepass erteilen lassen.  Diese sind (in der Regel) keine Möglichkeiten für einen israelischen Staatsbürger.

Meines Wissens sind israelische Staatsbürger die einzige, die *in der Regel* nicht nach Syrien reisen dürfen.  Das heißt, die sind die einzige, die einfach aufgrund ihres Reisepasses nicht nach Syrien reisen dürfen.  Ich sage auch "in der Regel," da es ja immer sein kann, dass ein israelischer Staatsbürger wegen irgendeines Milderungsgrundes schon nach Syrien einreisen darf (obwohl ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann).  Es kann wiederum sein, dass ein anderer Mensch (ohne israelischen Pass) nicht nach Syrien einreisen darf, auch wenn er kein israelisches Visum im Pass hat, wieder aus einem anderen Grund.

Schließlich meinte ich eben nicht "daher" oder etwa "dementsprechend," sondern eben "beziehungsweise" - weil ich in der Tat eine Äquivalenz ausdrücken wollte.  Allerdings finde ich es vielleicht aufschlussreich, dieses "in der Regel" in den Satz anzubringen.  Somit würde die Äquivalenz klarer:

jemand, der einen israelischen Pass hat = jemand, der i.d.R. nicht nach Syrien reisen darf

jemand, der i.d.R. nicht nach Syrien reisen darf = jemand, der einen israelischen Pass hat

Ich gebe ja zu, diese Verwendung von bzw. mag vielleicht nicht die beste sein, aber wäre mein Vorschlag nicht immerhin eine befriedigende Kompromisslösung?

Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, *die einen israelischen Reisepass haben bzw. i.d.R. nach Syrien nicht reisen dürfen*.


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> ... Ich gebe ja zu, diese Verwendung von bzw. mag vielleicht nicht die beste sein, aber wäre mein Vorschlag nicht immerhin eine befriedigende Kompromisslösung?
> 
> Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, *die einen israelischen Reisepass haben bzw. i.d.R. nach Syrien nicht reisen dürfen*.


Hm, Elroy, ich glaube, dass wir wohl nie so richtig  auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen werden - zumindest was die Verwendung von "beziehungsweise" in deinem Beispielsatz betrifft. Für mich ändert sich da auch durch das Einfügen von "in der Regel" nicht allzuviel, da dies eigentlich nur die Aussage _einschränkt (1) bzw. näher erläutert (2)_, dass es Menschen gibt, die nicht nach Syrien reisen dürfen. _(die kursiv gedruckten Aussagen (1) und (2) sind zumindest sinngemäß untereinander austauschbar und daher mit "bzw." verknüpft)_

Selbstverständlich habe ich von Anfang an verstanden, was du gemeint hast und dass beide Aussagen, da sie die gleiche Folge haben (Einreiseverbot nach Syrien), für dich uneingeschränkt austauschbar sind. Nur fürchte ich, dass die Deutsche Sprache in diesem Fall nicht so logisch funktioniert. 
Für mich kommt in beiden Beispielen in erster Linie eine Kausalität zum Ausdruck: Der Besitz eines israelischen Reisepasses zieht ein Einreiseverbot nach Syrien nach sich. Eine Verknüpfung beider Aussagen ist somit beispielsweise folgendermaßen möglich:


Ich darf nicht nach Syrien einreisen *weil* ich einen israelischen Reisepass habe.

oder: Ich habe einen israelischen Reisepass *und *darf *daher* nicht nach Syrien einreisen (oder jeden anderen von Janas Vorschlägen in Beitrag #9)

Eine Verknüpfung mit "bzw." erscheint mir persönlich in deinen Beispielen eher unglücklich, da es nicht die für mich offensichtlich ausgedrückte Abhängigkeit vermittelt wie weil/daher/folglich/... . 

Jetzt wirst du mir sicherlich entgegenhalten, dass du keinesfalls "weil/daher/folglich/...." sondern ausdrücklich "beziehungsweise" verwenden wolltest um eine Folgerichtigkeit beider Aussagen in deinen Besipielsätzen zu unterstreichen. Aber dafür sind die gewählten Beispiele vielleicht doch nicht so recht geeignet. Vielleicht wird es an einigen weiteren Beispielen, die *eindeutige* und logische Verknüpfungen zwischen beiden Aussagen haben, deutlich:

Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, die einen israelischen Reisepass haben und daher in der Regel nicht nach Syrien einreisen dürfen.
Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, die einen israelischen Reisepass haben und infolge dessen in der Regel nicht nach Syrien einreisen dürfen.

Nochmals kurz zu deinem letzten Satz:



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, *die einen israelischen Reisepass haben bzw. i.d.R. nach Syrien nicht reisen dürfen*.


Durch die Verwendung von "bzw." in diesem Satz wird nicht *eindeutig *erkennbar, dass es sich zwangsläufig um ein und die selben Personen handeln muss. Rein sprachlich kann man ihn auch folgendermaßen verstanden:

Ich kenne nicht viele Menschen, die einen israelischen Reisepass besitzen, ich kenne aber auch nicht viele Menschen, die nicht nach Syrien reisen dürfen. Da ich aber genau weiß, was du tatsächlich gemeint hast, bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass "beziehungsweise" hierfür nicht so recht geeignet ist.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hm, Elroy, ich glaube, dass wir wohl nie so richtig  auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen werden - zumindest was die Verwendung von "beziehungsweise" in deinem Beispielsatz betrifft. Für mich ändert sich da auch durch das Einfügen von "in der Regel" nicht allzuviel, da dies eigentlich nur die Aussage _einschränkt (1) bzw. näher erläutert (2)_, dass es Menschen gibt, die nicht nach Syrien reisen dürfen. _(die kursiv gedruckten Aussagen (1) und (2) sind zumindest sinngemäß untereinander austauschbar und daher mit "bzw." verknüpft)_
> 
> Selbstverständlich habe ich von Anfang an verstanden, was du gemeint hast und dass beide Aussagen, da sie die gleiche Folge haben (Einreiseverbot nach Syrien), für dich uneingeschränkt austauschbar sind. Nur fürchte ich, dass die Deutsche Sprache in diesem Fall nicht so logisch funktioniert.
> Für mich kommt in beiden Beispielen in erster Linie eine Kausalität zum Ausdruck: Der Besitz eines israelischen Reisepasses zieht ein Einreiseverbot nach Syrien nach sich. Eine Verknüpfung beider Aussagen ist somit beispielsweise folgendermaßen möglich:
> 
> 
> Ich darf nicht nach Syrien einreisen *weil* ich einen israelischen Reisepass habe.
> 
> oder: Ich habe einen israelischen Reisepass *und *darf *daher* nicht nach Syrien einreisen (oder jeden anderen von Janas Vorschlägen in Beitrag #9)
> 
> Eine Verknüpfung mit "bzw." erscheint mir persönlich in deinen Beispielen eher unglücklich, da es nicht die für mich offensichtlich ausgedrückte Abhängigkeit vermittelt wie weil/daher/folglich/... .
> 
> Jetzt wirst du mir sicherlich entgegenhalten, dass du keinesfalls "weil/daher/folglich/...." sondern ausdrücklich "beziehungsweise" verwenden wolltest um eine Folgerichtigkeit beider Aussagen in deinen Besipielsätzen zu unterstreichen. Aber dafür sind die gewählten Beispiele vielleicht doch nicht so recht geeignet. Vielleicht wird es an einigen weiteren Beispielen, die *eindeutige* und logische Verknüpfungen zwischen beiden Aussagen haben, deutlich:
> 
> Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, die einen israelischen Reisepass haben und daher in der Regel nicht nach Syrien einreisen dürfen.
> Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viele Menschen, die einen israelischen Reisepass haben und infolge dessen in der Regel nicht nach Syrien einreisen dürfen.
> 
> Nochmals kurz zu deinem letzten Satz:
> Durch die Verwendung von "bzw." in diesem Satz wird nicht *eindeutig *erkennbar, dass es sich zwangsläufig um ein und die selben Personen handeln muss. Rein sprachlich kann man ihn auch folgendermaßen verstanden:
> 
> Ich kenne nicht viele Menschen, die einen israelischen Reisepass besitzen, ich kenne aber auch nicht viele Menschen, die nicht nach Syrien reisen dürfen. Da ich aber genau weiß, was du tatsächlich gemeint hast, bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass "beziehungsweise" hierfür nicht so recht geeignet ist.
> 
> Ralf


 
Ach Mensch...ich gebe endlich mal auf!

Ich werde nur dadurch getröstet, dass du zugegeben hast, dass (1) die deutsche Sprache in diesem Fall nicht logisch ist und dass (2) man einfach mehr Zusammenhang brauchen würde, um die von mir beabsichtigte Äquivalenz festzustellen.  Das habe ich versucht zu erklären, und zwar wie und warum es eigentlich um ein und die selbe Person gehen muss, aber offensichtlich sind meine Erklärungen nicht ausreichend gewesen. 

Ich glaube auch, dass die andere Bedeutungsmöglichkeit, die es gibt (und zwar "oder") die Absicht des Satzes verschwommen macht.  Vielleicht wäre ein anderes Beispiel besser, aber ich werde mir keineswegs eins ausdenken! 

Vielen Dank wieder für die Hilfe.  Ich kann nur eine Sache folgern: "Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache!!"


----------



## alexandro

entschuldigung aber ich finde es auf internet nicht!! was ist bzw. ?? danke


----------



## Jana337

alexandro said:
			
		

> entschuldigung aber ich finde es auf internet nicht!! was ist bzw. ?? danke


Beziehungsweise - schwer zu übersetzen. Hängt vom Zusammenhang ab.

Bitte achte auf die richtige Großschreibung von Substantiven und auch am Anfang der Sätze. 

Jana


----------



## Krümelmonster

... und es heißt "...ich finde es _im _Internet nicht!"


----------



## Kajjo

bzw. = beziehungsweise
engl. respectively; roughly similar to "and/or"

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> bzw. = beziehungsweise
> engl. respectively; roughly similar to "and/or"
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo, if you simply skim through the discussion from almost a year ago, you will see that this little word (little when it is abbreviated) is a horribly difficult word for non-natives to understand.

You may also get a headache. 

After all of us tried to narrow down the meaning, the only thing we seemed to be able to agree on is that "bzw." links two things, and the exact nature of the connection between them is impossible to define except in particular sentences. Even then context is often needed.

The word "respectively" is potentially very misleading. I do agree that substituting either "or" or "and" is a good start. Often using one or the other of these words will explain what is happening.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Gaer,
ich habe die alte Diskussion gelesen und muß sagen, daß da vieles durcheinander gebracht und künstlich verkompliziert wird. In den meisten Fällen, ist das englische "respectively" sehr nahe dran. Im Deutschen wird "bzw." aber wohl wesentlich öfter und etwas vielseitiger verwendet als im Englischen. Diejenigen Fälle, in denen das deutsche "bzw." eigentlich überflüssigerweise oder gar fälschlicherweise verwendet wird, darf man nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Gaer,
> ich habe die alte Diskussion gelesen und muß sagen, daß da vieles durcheinander gebracht und künstlich verkompliziert wird.



Sehe ich genauso. Bis jetzt ist mir "beziehungsweise" ausschließlich in einer dieser Bedeutungen begegnet: 1)genauer gesagt; 2) oder/im anderen Falle.

Click

Beide Bedeutungen sind für Elroys Beispiel unpassend gewesen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Kajjo said:
			
		

> In den meisten Fällen, ist das englische "respectively" sehr nahe dran. Im Deutschen wird "bzw." aber wohl wesentlich öfter und etwas vielseitiger verwendet als im Englischen.



Hallo zusammen, 

Kajjo, ich bin vollkommen einverstanden.

Ciao


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:
			
		

> In den meisten Fällen, ist das englische "respectively" sehr nahe dran.


Das stimmt überhaupt nicht - es ist ein großes Missverständnis, das leider allzu oft zu ungeschickten Übersetzungen ins Englische führt. Im Gegenteil zu dieser Aussage kann "respectively" "beziehungsweise" *nur sehr selten* ersetzen.  Den einen Fall, in dem "respectively" als Übersetzung zulässig ist, habe ich einmal erklärt.  Mal sehen, ob ich den die Erklärung erhaltenden Faden ausgraben kann.

Ich schließe mich also Gaers Meinung an: "beziehungsweise" lässt sich in vielen Fällen _sehr_ schwer übersetzen. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass vieles in der alten Diskussion nicht verschwommen worden ist. Die Diskussion möchte ich aber keineswegs wieder aufwühlen  also werde ich Cyanistas Anmerkung (Beide Bedeutungen sind für Elroys Beispiel unpassend gewesen.) gar nicht ansprechen.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Gaer,
> ich habe die alte Diskussion gelesen und muß sagen, daß da vieles durcheinander gebracht und künstlich verkompliziert wird. In den meisten Fällen, ist das englische "respectively" sehr nahe dran.


I think it was pointed out that the main point is that some kind of relationship between A and B is indicated. I was never able to understand all the fine points beyond that, but so far I have never had any problem understanding a sentence using "bzw.", and it is used a lot. Do you think that it is perhaps overused?


> Im Deutschen wird "bzw." aber wohl wesentlich öfter und etwas vielseitiger verwendet als im Englischen.


I think that it is used in a way that no one word is ever used in English, and that is the problem. Or one problem.


> Diejenigen Fälle, in denen das deutsche "bzw." eigentlich überflüssigerweise oder gar fälschlicherweise verwendet wird, darf man nicht als Maßstab nehmen.


That may be the main problem! How would we non-natives know when it is being used incorrectly! I think this one German word is an example of a word that is only used correctly (potentially) by native speakers or people who are extraodinarily fluent. 

Gaer


----------



## linguist786

In our class, we always translate used to translate it either as "repectively" or "alternatively"

No more German for me.. A-Levels finished


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich würde sagen, daß beziehunsweise dasselbe ist wie gegebenenfalls oder unter Umständen. Also unter bestimmten Umständen, falls es nötig sein wird, in einer bestimmten Situation.

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir Geld leihen beziehungsweise/ gegbenenfalls / falls nötig geben.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo, ich stimme den beiden englischen Mutterspachlern zu, dass es ein häufiger Fehler, "bzw." einfach mit "respectively" zu übersetzen. Ich glaube nämlich fast, dass "respectively" so oft verwendet wird, wie das deutsche Wort "respektive" (und das sehe ich äußerst selten!). In den meisten Fällen genügt die Übersetzung "and", oft auch "or":

Das Spiel Deutschland gegen Italien verlief im Vergleich zum Viertelfinalsspiel gegen Argentienen relativ sportlich ab. Die beiden Teams *bzw.* Nationen nahmen das Spiel als Fußballaktion Ernst und nicht als Kampf. (selbst ausgedacht)

Hier kann "respectively" nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## flame

Gehen wir's doch mal von der anderen Seite an:

I have two brothers, Jim and Joe. They live in Paris and London, respectively.

Das ist die Verwendung von "respectively", die ich bisher am meisten gelesen/gehört habe. Da werden zwei Dinge positionsbezogen an zwei ander gebunden, nämlich Jim an Paris, und Joe an London.

Ich habe zwei Brüder, Jim und Joe. Sie wohnen in Paris und London.

Abgesehen davon, daß ich es auf deutsch anders ausdrücken würde (der eine ... der andere ....), paßt "bzw." da meiner Meinung nach nirgendwo hinein - auch nicht zwischen Paris und London, weil ich sonst verstehen würde, daß beide mal hier, mal da wohnen, oder der Sprecher es nicht so genau weiß.


----------



## elroy

flame said:
			
		

> Gehen wir's doch mal von der anderen Seite an:
> 
> I have two brothers, Jim and Joe. They live in Paris and London, respectively.
> 
> Das ist die Verwendung von "respectively", die ich bisher am meisten gelesen/gehört habe. Da werden zwei Dinge positionsbezogen an zwei ander gebunden, nämlich Jim an Paris, und Joe an London.
> 
> Ich habe zwei Brüder, Jim und Joe. Sie wohnen in Paris und London.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, daß ich es auf deutsch anders ausdrücken würde (der eine ... der andere ....), paßt "bzw." da meiner Meinung nach nirgendwo hinein - auch nicht zwischen Paris und London, weil ich sonst verstehen würde, daß beide mal hier, mal da wohnen, oder der Sprecher es nicht so genau weiß.


Das ist ein ausgezeichnetes Beispiel!  Das ist in der Tat die *einzige* richtige Verwendung von "respectively" im Englischen (leider habe ich den alten Faden nicht gefunden). 

Nun habe ich aber eine Frage: Würde "bzw." wirklich nirgendwohin in die deutsche Übersetzung des englischen Satzes passen?  Bisher dachte ich, dass "bzw." dem englischen "respectively" entsprechen kann.  Wenn das nicht stimmt, wo kommt bloß die Idee her, dass "respectively" eine Übersetzung von "bzw." überhaupt sein kann?


----------



## Whodunit

flame said:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, daß ich es auf deutsch anders ausdrücken würde (der eine ... der andere ....), paßt "bzw." da meiner Meinung nach nirgendwo hinein - auch nicht zwischen Paris und London, weil ich sonst verstehen würde, daß beide mal hier, mal da wohnen, oder der Sprecher es nicht so genau weiß.


 
Das Problem ist, dass es *dafür* kein passendes Wort im Deutschen gibt. 

Sowohl "und", als auch "bzw." rufen dieses Missverständnis, dass sie mal da, mal da wohnen, hervor.


----------



## WERWOLF

Laut dem DUDEN dem deutschen Universalwörterbuch heißt das: 
1. oder, oder vielmehr, genauer gesagt
2. und im anderen Fall: *ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn sind sechs beziehungsweise acht Jahre alt.*


----------



## flame

elroy said:
			
		

> Das ist ein ausgezeichnetes Beispiel! Das ist in der Tat die *einzige* richtige Verwendung von "respectively" im Englischen (leider habe ich den alten Faden nicht gefunden).


Danke - ich fühle mich gebauchpinselt  


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Nun habe ich aber eine Frage: Würde "bzw." wirklich nirgendwohin in die deutsche Übersetzung des englischen Satzes passen? Bisher dachte ich, dass "bzw." dem englischen "respectively" entsprechen kann.


Mein Gefühl spricht dagegen. Probieren wir's mal:
Ich habe zwei Brüder, Jim und Joe. Sie wohnen in Paris bzw. London.​Mein Verständnis:
Jim und Joe wohnen in der gleichen Stadt, mal da, mal hier.

Vergleiche:
Mein Bruder Jim hat mehrere Wohnungen. Zur Zeit lebt er in Paris bzw. London.​


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Wenn das nicht stimmt, wo kommt bloß die Idee her, dass "respectively" eine Übersetzung von "bzw." überhaupt sein kann?


Das kann ich auch nicht erklären, bzw. kann ich höchstenfalls darüber spekulieren - dieses aber erst morgen (bzw. später heute, da es schon 0:21 Uhr ist)


----------



## elroy

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> 2. und im anderen Fall: *ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn sind sechs beziehungsweise acht Jahre alt.*


Das würde eine Übersetzung des Paris-London-Satzes mit "bzw." zulassen, oder?  Trotzdem stört das Flame - ganz komisch. 

Das alles weist wieder darauf hin, wie knifflig diese "bzw."-Frage ist!


----------



## WERWOLF

Also es kommt mir vor, es wird hier komplizieter gemacht, als es in der Tat ist. Ich bin ein Fremdsprachler und habe damit keine Probleme und ich hatte damit nie Probleme.


----------



## elroy

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Also es kommt mir vor, es wird hier komplizieter gemacht, als es in der Tat ist. Ich bin ein Fremdsprachler und habe damit keine Probleme und ich hatte damit nie Probleme.


Ich auch nicht - bis auf Flame's Einwand gegen "bzw." als Übersetzungsmöglichkeit für "respectively" in dem Paris-London-Satz. 

Aber niemand macht es komplizierter, als es ist.  Du bist ein fortgeschrittener Deutschsprecher, also würde ich nicht erwarten, dass für dich "bzw." ein Verständnisproblem darstellt.  Außerdem habt ihr m.W. eine Entsprechung im Tschechischen.

Für Anfänger ist es aber in der Tat eine Herausforderung, mit diesem schönen Wort klarzukommen.


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich auch nicht
Richtig wahrscheinlich: Mir nicht (Es scheint mir nicht, daß das Thema hier komplizerter gewacht würde, als es in der Tat ist)

Gute Idee - Vergleichen mit dem Tschechischen:
In meinem deutsch-tschchischen Wörterbuch steht:
ins Deutsche übersetzt: eventuell, respektive, gegebenenfalls, gelegentlich.

Ich gebe zu, für z.B. Araber, Chinesen also für Nicheuropäer kann das sehr schwirig sein. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie schwierig es für mich wäre, eine exotische Sprache zu lernen wie z.B. Arabisch, Chinesisch, Japanisch, Hebräisch. usw.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich auch nicht
> Richtig wahrscheinlich: Mir nicht (Es scheint mir nicht, daß das Thema hier komplizerter gewacht würde, als es in der Tat ist)


 
Er bezog sich auf diesen Teil:



> Ich bin ein Fremdsprachler und habe damit keine Probleme und ich hatte damit nie Probleme.


 
Somit ist deine Korrektur falsch, Werwolf.



> Gute Idee - Vergleichen mit dem Tschechischen:
> In meinem deutsch-tschchischen Wörterbuch steht:
> ins Deutsche übersetzt: eventuell, respektive, gegebenenfalls, gelegentlich.


 
Sprichst du von popřípadě? Für dieses Wort werden allerhand verscheidene Übersetzungen vorgeschlagen. Deshalb ist es ja ein kompliziertes Thema.



> Ich gebe zu, für z.B. Araber, Chinesen also für Nicheuropäer kann das sehr schwirig sein. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie schwierig es für mich wäre, eine exotische Sprache zu lernen wie z.B. Arabisch, Chinesisch, Japanisch, Hebräisch. usw.


 
Wenn "respectively" die falsche Übersetzung ist, dann kann es für einen Amerikaner genauso schwer sein, dieses Wort anzuwenden. Im Übrigen () finde ich Arabisch nicht so schwer wie Tschechisch.


----------



## gaer

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Laut dem DUDEN dem deutschen Universalwörterbuch heißt das:
> 1. oder, oder vielmehr, genauer gesagt
> 2. und im anderen Fall: *ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn sind sechs beziehungsweise acht Jahre alt.*


In the second case, the word "respectively" would be used in English.

Her daughter and son are six and eight years old, respectively.

However, the use of bzw. here is not the one I normally see. It is perfectly clear, but all the emails and PMs I get from Germans use bzw. almost exclusively in the exact manner described by your number 1.

I looked at many sentences today, all from friends, and perhaps 50% of the time you could substitute "or" for "bzw." and leave it at that. But in roughly half the sentences that conatin "bzw.", something is being clarified, refined or added to in some way by what follows. In this case, I can think of many phrases in English, and none work all the time:

or what is more…
or to be more precise…
or rather

To me that is the most important point. NOTHING works for translating this from German to English unless you translate on a sentence by sentence basis. The meaning is somehow always crystal clear in German.

I think what we really need, for those who are learning, are countless sentences so that we can examine how each of them would be translated. I see the problem only as a translating problem, by the way. 

Gaer


----------



## flame

elroy said:
			
		

> Das würde eine Übersetzung des Paris-London-Satzes mit "bzw." zulassen, oder? Trotzdem stört das Flame - ganz komisch.
> 
> Das alles weist wieder darauf hin, wie knifflig diese "bzw."-Frage ist!


 
Hier "stört" es mich weniger, obwohl ich persönlich es nicht so ausdrücken würde. In diesem Fall besteht ja kein Zweifel an der Bedeutung, da weder Tochter noch Sohn ein bischen sechs und ein bischen acht Jahre alt sein können.

Ich persönlich finde das nicht so knifflig, sondern für eines (von vielen) Beispielen, daß unsere Sprachen (und ich dehne das jetzt mal salopp auf alle Sprachen aus) über genügend Redundanz verfügen, um solche Ungereimtheiten oftmals auszugleichen.

Aber in diesem Forum wollen wir den Dingen ja gerne auf den Grund gehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Flame,
auch wenn Dich die Interpretation des "bzw." stört, so glaube ich doch, daß es sich um die unmittelbare, standardsprachliche Interpretation handelt und es eigentlich keinen Spielraum gibt. Vielleicht (!) weicht ja das österreichische Sprachgefühl vom hochdeutschen in diesem Falle ab?

"Ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn sind sechs beziehungsweise acht Jahre alt."
"Ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn wohnen in London beziehungsweise in Paris."

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen den Sätzen. In beiden ist völlig klar, daß jeweils der eine (a), der andere (b) macht. Ich gebe Dir recht, daß die Redundanz darüber hinaus dafür sorgt, daß man beide Sätze so oder so richtig versteht. Insofern können wir doch die Diskussion verkürzen und eine klare Bedeutung der Sätze angeben -- ob nun durch feste "bzw"-Bedeutung oder mit Hilfe der Redundanz: So oder so ist einem deutschen Muttersprachler also klar, wie der Satz gemeint ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, man müßte den Satz geradezu komplizierter gestalten, wenn man denn ausdrücken wollte, daß jeweils für beide Personen (a) und (b) zutreffen soll.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

_"Ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn sind sechs beziehungsweise acht Jahre alt."
"Ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn wohnen in London beziehungsweise in Paris."
_
Elroy,
stimmen wir überein, daß beide zitierten Beispielsätze sich gut und eindeutig mit "respectively" übersetzen lassen? Dies würde dann für alle Sätze gelten, in denen "bzw." etwa für das Konzept "im anderen Fall" steht. Oder fallen Euch Ausnahmen ein?

Die zweite verbreitete Anwendung von "beziehungsweise" verfolgt das "oder"-Konzept:

_"Er hat in München studiert bzw. war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert."
"Er hat in München studiert oder war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert." _(identische Bedeutung)  

Diese Verwendung empfinde ich persönlich als sprachlich nicht so schön, denn immer dann, wenn ein reines "oder" das gleiche aussagen würde, sollte man auch es auch aus Gründen der sprachlichen Klarheit nehmen. 

Wenn man dagegen die Einschränkung oder Verfeinerung betonen möchte, dann könnte man gleich geeignetere Wörter wählen. Dies nenne ich jetzt mal Konzept 3 ("genauer gesagt"). Von einer Verwendung gemäß dieser Art würde ich im Schriftlichen dringend abraten, in gesprochener Sprache ist diese aber (leider?) üblich.

"Ich bin überrascht bzw. erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind."
"Ich bin überrascht, genauer gesagt erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)
"Ich bin überrascht, vielmehr sogar erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)

Leider stellt man fest, daß viele Deutsche das Wort "bzw." auch dort verwenden, wo ein einfaches "oder" nicht nur klarer, sondern einzig richtig wäre.

"Wie lange dauert die Reparatur?"
"Drei bzw. vier Tage." ist falsch, wenn es heißen soll: "drei bis vier Tage" (weil man es nicht genauer weiß)
"Drei bzw. vier Tage, je nach dem, ob auch der Auspuff kaputt ist." ist OK, weil der Bezug auf zwei Möglichkeiten hergestellt wird.

Es wäre schön, wenn die englischen Muttersprachler zu den drei Konzepten "im anderen Fall" (respectively), "oder" (or) und "genauer gesagt" (?) noch einmal geeignete Überstzungen vorschlagen könnten.

Falls jemand noch konzeptionell andere deutsche Verwendungen von "bzw." parat hat, sollten wir die ebenfalls ergänzen.

Kajjo


----------



## flame

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Flame,
> auch wenn Dich die Interpretation des "bzw." stört, so glaube ich doch, daß es sich um die unmittelbare, standardsprachliche Interpretation handelt und es eigentlich keinen Spielraum gibt.


Du hast im wesentlichen recht

1) Sprachempfinden hat immer auch eine subjektive Komponente, über die man nicht diskutieren kann
2) wir reden hier von Nuancen, und nicht von kapitalen Bedeutungsunterschieden.



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> stimmen wir überein, daß beide zitierten Beispielsätze sich gut und eindeutig mit "respectively" übersetzen lassen? Dies würde dann für alle Sätze gelten, in denen "bzw." etwa für das Konzept "im anderen Fall" steht. Oder fallen Euch Ausnahmen ein?


In jedem Fall sehe ich aus allen deinen (gut gewählten) Beispielen, daß mit "bzw." eine Präzisierung oder Rephrasierung eingeleitet wird. Dazu fallen mir auf englisch einige Wendungen ein, nur eben nicht "respectively"

He studied in Munich "or at least" he was registered there
... "in particular" ...
... "to be precise" ...
I was surprised "not to say" I was shocked
und der wunderbare Jolly Joker: "Let me rephrase"


----------



## Fergus

I know that this contribution is probably too late to be useful, and its a little behined the pace of the thread but..

Isn't bzw. simply the equivalent to "respectivamente" in Italian (which was the main language of the initial enquirer)?

sorry, carry on 

Actually - having just re-read the entire thread it clearly is not so simple after all - I withdraw my suggestion.


----------



## Jana337

Fergus said:
			
		

> I know that this contribution is probably too late to be useful, and its a little behined the pace of the thread but..
> 
> Isn't bzw. simply the equivalent to "respectivamente" in Italian (which was the main language of the initial enquirer)?
> 
> sorry, carry on
> 
> Actually - having just re-read the entire thread it clearly is not so simple after all - I withdraw my suggestion.


Let me confirm it nevertheless: Yes, respectivamente would be my first choice in most situations. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "Ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn sind sechs beziehungsweise acht Jahre alt."
> "Ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn wohnen in London beziehungsweise in Paris."


Kajjo, I would immediately assume without context that these sentences mean:

Her daughter and her son are six and eight years old, respectively.
(Her daugher is six. Her son is eight.)

Her daughter and her son live in London and Paris, respectively.
(Her daugher lives in London. Her son lives in Paris.)

Both these sentences sound a bit formal in English, but they are correct.

Unless you yourself have an objection to either sentence, in German, so far I see no problem. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:
			
		

> _"Ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn sind sechs beziehungsweise acht Jahre alt."_
> _"Ihre Tochter und ihr Sohn wohnen in London beziehungsweise in Paris."_
> 
> Elroy,
> stimmen wir überein, daß beide zitierten Beispielsätze sich gut und eindeutig mit "respectively" übersetzen lassen? Dies würde dann für alle Sätze gelten, in denen "bzw." etwa für das Konzept "im anderen Fall" steht. Oder fallen Euch Ausnahmen ein?


Mir nicht. Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. 


> Die zweite verbreitete Anwendung von "beziehungsweise" verfolgt das "oder"-Konzept:
> 
> _"Er hat in München studiert bzw. war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert."_
> _"Er hat in München studiert oder war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert." _(identische Bedeutung)
> 
> Diese Verwendung empfinde ich persönlich als sprachlich nicht so schön, denn immer dann, wenn ein reines "oder" das gleiche aussagen würde, sollte man auch es auch aus Gründen der sprachlichen Klarheit nehmen.


Klingt für dich "oder" in diesem Satz genauso gut wie "bzw." (oder gar besser)? Ich würde nämlich durchaus "bzw." bevorzugen, aber was weiß ich. 


> Wenn man dagegen die Einschränkung oder Verfeinerung betonen möchte, dann könnte man gleich geeignetere Wörter wählen. Dies nenne ich jetzt mal Konzept 3 ("genauer gesagt"). Von einer Verwendung gemäß dieser Art würde ich im Schriftlichen dringend abraten, in gesprochener Sprache ist diese aber (leider?) üblich.
> 
> "Ich bin überrascht bzw. erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind."
> "Ich bin überrascht, genauer gesagt erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)
> "Ich bin überrascht, vielmehr sogar erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)


Ich stimme dir zu, dass "bzw." in solchen Sätzen nicht erforderlich ist. 



> Leider stellt man fest, daß viele Deutsche das Wort "bzw." auch dort verwenden, wo ein einfaches "oder" nicht nur klarer, sondern einzig richtig wäre.
> 
> "Wie lange dauert die Reparatur?"
> "Drei bzw. vier Tage." ist falsch, wenn es heißen soll: "drei bis vier Tage" (weil man es nicht genauer weiß)
> "Drei bzw. vier Tage, je nach dem, ob auch der Auspuff kaputt ist." ist OK, weil der Bezug auf zwei Möglichkeiten hergestellt wird.


Stimmt. Ich würde "bzw." im ersten Satz nicht sagen. 



> Es wäre schön, wenn die englischen Muttersprachler zu den drei Konzepten "im anderen Fall" (respectively), "oder" (or) und "genauer gesagt" (?) noch einmal geeignete Überstzungen vorschlagen könnten.


Ich nehme mal die Beispielsätze, die du angeführt hast, und versuche, sie möglichst originaltreu zu übersetzen:

"Er hat in München studiert bzw. war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert." - He was studying in Munich, or at least he was enrolled at the time at a university there. 
"Ich bin überrascht bzw. erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." - I'm surprised - shocked actually - that we don't agree. 
"Drei bzw. vier Tage, je nach dem, ob auch der Auspuff kaputt ist." - Either three or four days, depending on whether the exhaust is broken. 

Darf ich also von deinen Kommentaren schließen, dass du in der Regel nur dann für "bzw." plädierst, wenn es geradezu keine andere prägnante Ausdrucksmöglichkeit gibt, d.h. wenn es dem englischen "respectively" entspricht? 




			
				flame said:
			
		

> ... "in particular" ...
> ... "to be precise" ...


In welchen Satz sollen diese Ausdrücke reinpassen? In den zweiten etwa? 
"I was surprised, in particular shocked,..." geht auf jeden Fall nicht.
"I was surprised, shocked to be precise,..." ginge aber hört sich irgendwie komisch an. Ich sollte auch darauf hinweisen, dass "to be precise" auf alle Fälle *nach *"shocked" einzusetzen ist. 


> I was surprised "not to say" I was shocked


Nein, das geht leider nicht. 


> und der wunderbare Jolly Joker: "Let me rephrase"


Das geht auch nicht (in diesem Satz). Außerdem, "bzw." ist meines Wissens eine holprige Wortwahl, wenn "let me rephrase" gemeint ist. Eine Bestätigung wäre schön.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die zweite verbreitete Anwendung von "beziehungsweise" verfolgt das "oder"-Konzept:
> 
> _"Er hat in München studiert bzw. war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert."_
> _"Er hat in München studiert oder war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert." _(identische Bedeutung)
> 
> Diese Verwendung empfinde ich persönlich als sprachlich nicht so schön, denn immer dann, wenn ein reines "oder" das gleiche aussagen würde, sollte man auch es auch aus Gründen der sprachlichen Klarheit nehmen.


This is the first time anyone has mentioned this point, and I had thought the same thing many times but was too shy to say it. In short, when a simple "oder" will do, some Germans simply say or write that, but others slip in a "bzw." when there is no clarifaction. I assumed it was a matter of style or personal preference.


> "Ich bin überrascht bzw. erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind."
> "Ich bin überrascht, genauer gesagt erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)
> "Ich bin überrascht, vielmehr sogar erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)


In this case the words "or rather" would often be used in English, I think. This is the other way in which I have seen "bzw." used frequently by some writers, not at all by others.

I would translate these this way:

"Ich bin überrascht, genauer gesagt erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)
"I am surprised, or to be more precise, shocked, that we don't agree."

"Ich bin überrascht, vielmehr sogar erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)

"I am surprised, indeed/in fact even shocked, that we don't agree."

"Vielmehr sogar" is very difficult for me to translate, because any literal translation sounds quite "clunky" to me. "What is more even…"

By the way, this is common, in English: "The score is three to four, or rather three to five." In this case, "or rather" is a quick and informal way of saying: "Correction! The score is three to five, not three to four. I made a mistake." I may be wrong, but I thought someone told me that "bzw." is also used this way by people such as sports announcers, and I believe that person objected to it as "sloppy German"!

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> "Vielmehr sogar" is very difficult for me to translate, because any literal translation sounds quite "clunky" to me. "What is more even…"


"I was surprised, or rather, shocked even,..."
Ich würde "vielmehr" hier als "or rather" übersetzen.  Findest du das geeignet?  


> By the way, this is common, in English: "The score is three to four, or rather three to five." In this case, "or rather" is a quick and informal way of saying: "Correction! The score is three to five, not three to four. I made a mistake." I may be wrong, but I thought someone told me that "bzw." is also used this way by people such as sports announcers, and I believe that person objected to it as "sloppy German"!


Das habe ich auch gehört.  Darauf habe ich oben mit meiner Antwort zu "let me rephrase" angespielt.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> "I was surprised, in particular shocked,..." geht auf jeden Fall nicht.
> "I was surprised, shocked to be precise,..." ginge aber hört sich irgendwie komisch an. Ich sollte auch darauf hinweisen, dass "to be precise" auf alle Fälle *nach *"shocked" einzusetzen ist.


This is why I suggested this:

"I am surprised, or to be more precise, shocked, that we don't agree."

The use of "to be more precise" is figurative and merely means that you are stopping for a moment to clarify what you are feeling. I agree with you about the placement of "shocked", though I have no idea why it seems to sound more natural there!


> I was surprised "not to say" I was shocked.


That sounds wrong to me too, but this does not:

"I was suprised, not to say shocked, that we don't agree."

I would not say or write that, but I have heard and seen it very often, I believe. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> "I was surprised, or rather, shocked even,..."
> Ich würde "vielmehr" hier als "or rather" übersetzen. Findest du das geeignet?


Absolutely. That works fine. 

I had not thought to put "even" where you placed it. There are many ways we could translate this thought, and the biggest problem is that the more you think about them, the stranger they begin to appear even when they are perfectly correct.


> Das habe ich auch gehört. Darauf habe ich oben mit meiner Antwort zu "let me rephrase" angespielt.


Right. I read your post after answering. In fact, I believe the habit of using "or rather" was picked up from English announcers, along with other things such as, "Nice shot, that!" 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Klingt für dich "oder" in diesem Satz genauso gut wie "bzw." (oder gar besser)? Ich würde nämlich durchaus "bzw." bevorzugen, aber was weiß ich.


 
Ich denke, dass "bzw." in dem angegebenen Satz ein wenig verstärkend auf die Korrektur wirkt. Es ist wie eine Korrektur oder nähere Erläuterung zu dem vorherigen Satzteil, deswegen klingt "oder" etwas schwächer. Man müsste dann "oder genauer gesagt" ergänzen, um der Bedeutung von "bzw." nahe zu kommen, denke ich.

Mal sehen, was Kajjo dazu sagt.



> "I was surprised, shocked to be precise,..." ginge aber hört sich irgendwie komisch an. Ich sollte auch darauf hinweisen, dass "to be precise" auf alle Fälle *nach *"shocked" einzusetzen ist.


 
Was würdest du zu "to be honest" in diesem Satz sagen? Natürlich auch nachgestellt.



			
				Gaer said:
			
		

> That sounds wrong to me too, but this does not:
> 
> "I was suprised, not to say shocked, that we don't agree."


 
Zuerst dachte ich, dass flame es direkt aus dem Deutschen (um nicht zu sagen) übersetzt hätte, aber nachdem du den Vorschlag für eine bessere Variante unterbreitest hast, muss ich sagen, dass es auch im Deutschen so schöner klingen würde:

Ich war überrascht, um nicht zu sagen geschockt, dass wir da nicht überein stimmen.

statt

Ich war überrascht, um nicht zu sagen ich war geschockt, dass wir da nicht überein stimmen.


----------



## Kajjo

_"Er hat in München studiert bzw. war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert."_
_"Er hat in München studiert oder war damals zumindest in München immatrikuliert."_



			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> Klingt für dich "oder" in diesem Satz genauso gut wie "bzw." (oder gar besser)? Ich würde nämlich durchaus "bzw." bevorzugen, aber was weiß ich.





			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass "bzw." in dem angegebenen Satz ein wenig verstärkend auf die Korrektur wirkt.


 Ja, das sehe ich auch so. In all jenen Fällen, in denen die Verstärkung oder Betonung nicht beabsichtigt ist, genügt ein "oder". Falls die Betonung gewollt ist, ist die Fassung mit "bzw." auch völlig in Ordnung und eine legitime Verwendung. Man sollte auch bedenken, daß in längeren Texten gegebenenfalls "oder" ziemlich oft vorkommen kann und dann ungeschickt wirkt. Hier kann "bzw." eine angenehme Auflockerung sein, auch wenn "oder" nahezu gleichwertig gewesen wäre. Man sollte jedoch die Stellen immerhin so geschickt auswählen, daß auf keinen Fall ausgerechnet eine reine "oder"-Bedeutung ersetzt wird (vgl. das Beispiel "drei oder vier Tage").

Legitim hätte ich zum Beispiel gefunden, wenn ich meinen ersten Satz hier so formuliert hätte: "In all jenen Fällen, in denen die Verstärkung bzw. Betonung nicht beabsichtigt ist, ..." -- Hier wird präzisiert und zugleich deutlich gemacht, daß Betonung und Verstärkung nicht als Alternativen oder Gegensätze zu verstehen sind, sondern in einer gewissen Beziehung zueinander stehen.

_ "Ich bin überrascht bzw. erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind."
"Ich bin überrascht, genauer gesagt erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)
"Ich bin überrascht, vielmehr sogar erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)
_
Über diese Beispiele wurde in Euren Beiträgen am meisten diskutiert. Wir sind uns wohl aber alle einig, daß diese Verwendung von "bzw." unangebracht ist. Ich hätte übrigens die beiden Übersetzungen "shocked actually" und "even shocked" bevorzugt.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Darf ich also von deinen Kommentaren schließen, dass du in der Regel nur dann für "bzw." plädierst, wenn es geradezu keine andere prägnante Ausdrucksmöglichkeit gibt, d.h. wenn es dem englischen "respectively" entspricht?


Nun, die Verwendung empfinde ich zumindest am natürlichsten und nützlichsten. Konzept 2 (siehe oben) ist aber auch völlig legitim, während ich Konzept 3 ("genauer gesagt") eher für umgangssprachlich und weitestgehend unnötig halte.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Legitim hätte ich zum Beispiel gefunden, wenn ich meinen ersten Satz hier so formuliert hätte: "In all jenen Fällen, in denen die Verstärkung bzw. Betonung nicht beabsichtigt ist, ..." -- Hier wird präzisiert und zugleich deutlich gemacht, daß Betonung und Verstärkung nicht als Alternativen oder Gegensätze zu verstehen sind, sondern in einer gewissen Beziehung zueinander stehen.


This is the exact point I wanted to make, but I did not know how to do it. A = Verstärkung 
B = Betonung

The link is subtle, but if you switch A and B in position, the sentence no longer expresses the exact nuance you had in mind.


> _"Ich bin überrascht bzw. erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind."_
> _"Ich bin überrascht, genauer gesagt erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)_
> _"Ich bin überrascht, vielmehr sogar erschrocken, daß wir uns nicht einig sind." (nahezu identische Bedeutung)_
> 
> Über diese Beispiele wurde in Euren Beiträgen am meisten diskutiert. Wir sind uns wohl aber alle einig, daß diese Verwendung von "bzw." unangebracht ist. Ich hätte übrigens die beiden Übersetzungen "shocked actually" und "even shocked" bevorzugt.


I agree, but there is one other that I would not rule out:

"I am surprised, not to say shocked, that we don't agree."

However, the two translations you suggested do the same thing, in my mind, and are less "forced" sounding.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> "I am surprised, not to say shocked, that we don't agree." -- However, the two translations you suggested do the same thing, in my mind, and are less "forced" sounding.



You are right. This translation is fine, too. It all depends on how intensive, formal or sophisticated the sentence is meant to be, both in German and in English.

Kajjo


----------



## ErOtto

Fergus said:
			
		

> Isn't bzw. simply the equivalent to "respectivamente" in Italian (which was the main language of the initial enquirer)?


 
Ja, Fergus, ich stimme Dir zu. In die spanische Sprache würde man es ebenfalls "in den meisten Fällen" so übersetzen.



			
				Fergus said:
			
		

> Actually - having just re-read the entire thread it clearly is not so simple after all...


 
Hier stimme ich Dir ebenfalls zu... scheint wohl so zu sein, dass die "Deutschen" untereinander sich "nicht ganz grün" bzw. nicht einig sind, wie dieses Wort eingesetzt wird.  

Grüsse
Erotto


----------



## flame

Ich habe also bis jetzt folgende Erkenntnis gezogen:

1) "bzw." leitet eine Umschreibung, Präzisierung oder Relativierung einer zuvor gemachten Äußerung ein.

2) Dies kann auch mit anderen Konstrukten wie "oder", "genauer gesagt", etc. erreicht werden und wird oft aus Gründen der Klarheit auch vorgezogen.

3) "bzw." ist dabei weniger ausschließend als "oder"


			
				Kajjo #38 said:
			
		

> ... Betonung und Verstärkung nicht als Alternativen oder Gegensätze zu verstehen sind, sondern in einer gewissen Beziehung zueinander stehen.


(sehr schön erklärt)

4) Ausgenommen von Kajjos erstem Beispiel in #27 kann "respectively" nicht zur Übersetzung von "bzw." verwendet werden.

5) Meine alternativen Übersetzungsvorschläge in #28 waren wohl zu schnell hingesudelt und halten in dieser Form einer Kritik nicht stand.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Flame,
danke für die bündige Zusammenfassung! Diese Diskussion hat sich wirklich gelohnt und wir sind uns alle einig geworden über verschiedene Anwendungsfälle von "bzw." im Deutschen und treffende Übersetzungen ins Englische! Das war mal wirklich konstruktiv!

Wobei ich anmerken möchte, daß ich "das erste Beispiel in #27" für die häufigste und sinnvollste Verwendung von "bzw." halte und somit die Übersetzung "respectively" durchaus recht häufig treffend ist...

Kajjo


----------



## flame

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Wobei ich anmerken möchte, daß ich "das erste Beispiel in #27" für die häufigste und sinnvollste Verwendung von "bzw." halte und somit die Übersetzung "respectively" durchaus recht häufig treffend ist...


Stimme zu, vgl. flame(#14), elroy(#15)


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Wobei ich anmerken möchte, daß ich "das erste Beispiel in #27" für die *häufigste* und sinnvollste Verwendung von "bzw." halte und somit die Übersetzung "respectively" durchaus recht *häufig* treffend ist...


 Findest du tatsächlich, dass diese Verwendung _häufiger_ als die anderen vorkommt? Ich stolpere nämlich bei Weitem häufiger über die anderen Verwendungen als über diese, aber du hast wiederum bestimmt bei Weitem mehr auf Deutsch gelesen als ich.


----------



## Kajjo

Tja, Elroy, so sicher bin ich mir nun auch nicht! In wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen, amtlichen Dokumenten oder älteren Erzählungen und Märchen wird man kaum die "anderen" Verwendungsmöglichkeiten finden. Dagegen werden zum Beispiel politische Essays oder Reden auch die anderen Fälle nutzen, genau wie die mündliche Umgangssprache. Treffende Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten haben wir ja nun zum Glück für alle Formen erarbeitet!

Kajjo


----------

